# Neuer Arctic Cooling HYBRID II ist angekommen



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

sooo...

für neugierige erstmal ein paar fotos.
getestet wird später, wenn er eingebaut ist mit einer 290x im Ref-design 

ALLE bilder wurden mit einem HTC ONE erstellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg

edit:

ich war auch extrem skeptisch, wegen der vrms...aber das ergebnis kann sich erstmal sehen lassen...

werde aber dennoch später kühlkörper nachrüsten 

bereits übertaktet auf 1020mhz gpu/1300mhz vram
1080mhz waren bisher auch kein problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*lüfterspeed bleibt leider permanent auf 20%bei ~71°C* und ist aber dafür absolut unhörbar....schätze so 500upm oder gar weniger.
denn er wird über die karte gesteuert.

eine manuelle lüfterkurve muss also per tool erstellt werden.

soo...
*nochmal mit 100% lüfterspeed...max. 47°C*

und immernoch eine ecke leiser, als das Ref-design, nach meiner persönlichen einschätzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



rest werde ich wohl erst morgen einstellen, weil es schon spät ist...muss ackern.

*EDIT:*

Bilder vom *zusammenbau und den details*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-8.html#post6154976



soo...ein eher leises video zur *LAUTSTÄRKE*:

Arctic Cooling Hybrid II @ 100% Lüfter - YouTube

das Grundrauschen in den ersten Sekunden sind die 2 Lüfter von der H100 der CPU.
erst mittig im Video schalte ich den Lüfter der Hybrid II auf 100% und kurz vor Ende wieder runter

das rauschen ist für mich vollkommen akzeptabel, erst recht, wenn das gehäuse wieder dicht ist. da war das ref-design deutlich lauter. 

mfg


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

Oh ja. 
Bitte ausführliche Bilder dazu (auch bei der Montage). Der Thread wird glühen, das versichere ich dir.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Shit ist ein geiler Kühler, ganz ohne verkleben


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2014)

Wir wollen mehr . Mehr Bilder und erste Testergebnisse.


----------



## hanfi104 (11. Februar 2014)

Würde meinen SLI plänen schwer entgegen kommen


----------



## MaxRink (11. Februar 2014)

Nicht mit dem Kühlkörper.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (11. Februar 2014)

Interessant.. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist auf der Rückseite ein riesiger Kühler verbaut und auf der GPU sitzt der Wasserkühler. Und womit wird der RAM und die Spannungswandler gekühlt? Oder habe ich etwas übersehen ?


----------



## hwk (11. Februar 2014)

Ich frag mich wie man die VRMs da anständig gekühlt bekommen will wenn dieser Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite rumsitzt.


----------



## hanfi104 (11. Februar 2014)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Nicht mit dem Kühlkörper.


 Doch genau auf den hab ichs abgesehn


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (11. Februar 2014)

der Winkel für die Stabilisierung ist auf jeden Fall eine vernünftige Idee..


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2014)

Den Punkt 15 in der Installationsanleitung finde ich interessant: _"Choose Radiator Location"_. 

Ich wusste gar nicht dass die jeweiligen aufgezählten kleinen Unterschiede die Lautstärke der Pumpe so beeinflussen. Selbst wenn ich den Radiator oberhalb der Pumpe installiere kann es noch murks sein.


----------



## Ralle82 (11. Februar 2014)

Warum findet man hierüber nur sehr sperrliche Informationen im Netz? Selbst auf der Arctic-HP wird das Dingen noch nicht angepriesen???


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2014)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Warum findet man hierüber nur sehr sperrliche Informationen im Netz? Selbst auf der Arctic-HP wird das Dingen noch nicht angepriesen???


 
Zum Xtreme IV gibt es bei Caseking ein paar Infos. Vielleicht haben die auch bald was zum Hybrid II.


----------



## R@ven (11. Februar 2014)

Der Aufbau ist irgendwie etwas verwirrend wieso sitzt der Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite 

Und was ist eigentlich mit den Spannungswandlern


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2014)

R@ven schrieb:


> Der Aufbau ist irgendwie etwas verwirrend wieso sitzt der Kühlkörper auf der Rückseite
> 
> Und was ist eigentlich mit den Spannungswandlern


 
Werden anscheinend nur noch über die Rückseite gekühlt. 

Auf der Verpackung wird zweimal darauf hingewiesen, dass sich die Karte unkompliziert und schnell ohne Reinigung etc. in den Originalzustand zurückversetzen lässt. Das scheint ihnen bei diesem Produkt besonders wichtig zu sein. Die Konstruktion ist auch nur für das Referenzdesign geeignet. Das ist zumindest beim Xtreme IV bei Caseking zu lesen, also wird es wohl auch für den Hybrid gelten.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die VRMs das bei der Kühlung überleben.  Naja, Arctic wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, mal abwarten.


----------



## R@ven (11. Februar 2014)

Die Kühlung der VRMs über die Rückseite kann man total vergessen 

Aber vielleicht übersehe ich hier auch was, bin jedenfalls mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Kann man vorne nicht per Alpenföhn Kit zusätzlich was machen?
Plus zusätzlich noch einen leisen Lüfter drauf pusten lassen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die VRMs das bei der Kühlung überleben.  Naja, Arctic wird sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, mal abwarten.



Denk ich auch. Der einzige Unterschied zwischen dem Xtreme III und dem Xtreme IV sind die ausgetauschten passiven Kühlelemente, der Preis- und Kompatibilitätsunterschied. Nur dass beim Xtreme IV im Gegensatz zum Hybrid II die Wandler von den 92mm Lüftern aktiv gekühlt werden. Wenn der Hybrid II und der Xtreme IV nichts besser machen werden sie zu Ladenhütern, solange die Vorgänger noch erhältlich sind.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

Was beim ACX schon mal ausgeschlossen ist, da der ACX III faktisch nicht mehr verfügbar ist.  Aber ich hoffe auch, dass die sich mit dem System der Kühlplatte nicht ein Ei gelegt haben, besonders beim Hybrid.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

ich war auch extrem skeptisch, wegen der vrms...aber das ergebnis kann sich erstmal sehen lassen...

werde aber dennoch später kühlkörper nachrüsten 

bereits übertaktet auf 1020mhz gpu/1300mhz vram




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*lüfterspeed bleibt leider permanent auf 20%* und ist aber dafür absolut unhörbar....schätze so 500upm oder gar weniger.
denn er wird über die karte gesteuert.

eine manuelle lüfterkurve muss also per tool erstellt werden.
rest werde ich wohl erst morgen einstellen, weil es schon spät ist...muss ackern.

mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

soo...
*nochmal mit 100% lüfterspeed...max. 47°C*

und immernoch eine ecke leiser, als das Ref-design, nach meiner persönlichen einschätzung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Das sind ja verdammt gute Werte, wie teuer ist der Nachrüstkühler?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

80-90€

mfg


----------



## R@ven (11. Februar 2014)

Interessante Werte, ist auf den VRMs ein Kühlkörper montiert? Die werden normal schon bei aktiver Kühlung 80-90°C warm.

Die 47°C für die GPU find ich auch interessant damit schlägste ja ne custom Wasserkühlung.


----------



## _chiller_ (11. Februar 2014)

Naja wenn ich bedenke das man bei den hochwertigen 60Euro Kühlern noch zwei Lüfter dazu kaufen muss, ist das doch echt ok. Zumal die Wandlertemperaturen extrem niedrig sind


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

die karte ist tatsächlich komplett nackt auf der gpu-seite...

das die hitze so stark durch das pcb geht kann ich immernoch kaum glauben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Hau vorne auch Kühhkörperchen drauf + lass nen Lüfter drauf blasen^^


----------



## m1ch1 (11. Februar 2014)

wie wird den diese "backplate" montiert? 

und wieviel platz wird nach oben hin gebraucht?


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> wie wird den diese "backplate" montiert?
> 
> und wieviel platz wird nach oben hin gebraucht?


 
Will auch nur die Backplate^^
Also ist der Trick, die Karte mal ordentlich von hinten ran zu nehmen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. Februar 2014)

es kommen morgen noch fotos.

die konstruktion ist schwierig zusammenzubauen (mit folie schneiden usw.) und überhaupt konstruktiv und vom aufwand her eher eine 4-5 (in zensuren ausgedrückt).
aber das schlägt sich eben im relativ günstigen preis nieder und am ende mit den super temperaturen.

später sicher um 75€ zu haben.

aso, wichtig zu erwähnen:
ich habe die *Gelid GC Extreme WLP* genommen, weil das die beste paste ist aus meiner sicht.

mfg


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (11. Februar 2014)

R@ven schrieb:


> Interessante Werte, ist auf den VRMs ein Kühlkörper montiert? Die werden normal schon bei aktiver Kühlung 80-90°C warm.  Die 47°C für die GPU find ich auch interessant damit schlägste ja ne custom Wasserkühlung.



Kommt drauf an wie die Costum Wakü dimensioniert ist  und man muss bedenken, das ist bei 100% Fan-Speed also nicht besonders leise. Nichts desto trotz ist das ein Klasse Nachrüstkühler  und der Preis ist gegenüber einer richtigen Wakü auch ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Erzähl uns lieber was über die Backplate morgen, viele wollen sicherlich wissen, ob es möglich wäre, diese auf ihre Karte anzubringen, wobei, woher will man die her bekommen ohne den Kühler selbst 
Die ist wohl auch verschraubt mit dem Kühler, hab aber kp von der Materie.


----------



## beren2707 (11. Februar 2014)

Ach du meine Güte, wer hätte das gedacht?  Die Werte sind super, besonders die VRMs!


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

was hast du denn laufen lassen um die gpu auszulasten? ich kann das mit dem vram nicht wirklich glauben... also meiner wird mit dem msi gaming design ja schon bis 75c heiß beim bf4 zocken. und hier ist nichts an kühlleistung. wenn ich das ding auf meine msi 290x gaming drauf schnalle und furmark 2min laufen lasse ist vram1 durch. bin ich mir sicher. -.- 
ich mein kühlkörper ala EKL und dann en 92mm fan drüber ist ja teils schon grenzwertig und die liegen hier einfach mal so nackig in der sonne. cant touch this! c.O


----------



## m1ch1 (12. Februar 2014)

naja die oberfläche die gegeben wird ist schon enorm groß im vgl zu anderen kühlern für den vrm.
ist allerdings die frage, wie gut das PCB die wärme au die Rückseite abführen kann. Die leitfähigkeit ist anscheinden recht hoch, und somit kann man die wärme so gut abführen. 

Die temps im Refdesign (bei den vrm) ist ja auch recht gut, da eben die gesamte fläche des PCBs zur kühlung genutzt wird.


----------



## L3stat (12. Februar 2014)

Also ich habe selber eine R290 mit dem 1. Hybrid und 47° Max Temperatur halte ich für absolut unrealistisch bei wirklicher Vollast
Was hast du zum auslasten benutzt?Das wurde ja bereits gefragt aber du hast es scheinbar überlesen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

das furmark VOLLKOMMEN unrealistisch ist, sollte hier jeder wissen.

dennoch hab ich extra für euch geladen und natürlich sind die temps höher, aber alles im rahmen.
aber kein spiel der welt wird diese karte jemals so auslasten.

hier das ergebnis:
FurMark - OpenGL benchmark and VGA Stress Test - Scores | oZone3D.Net

heute abend mach ich vielleicht noch etwas mehr.
*und dennoch, sie ist mit 100% Lüfter subjektiv leiser, als mit dem Ref-Design.*

btw.
ist es vollkommen egal, was du mit dem hybrid 1 für werte hast und wie unrealistisch deswegen meine werte sind 
da sind leider zu viele umgebungsfaktoren, die das ergebnis beeinflussen 

du kennst ja nichtmal die veränderungen der 2ten version.
schau dir mal die auslesegraphen in GPU-Z an...da lag permanent 100% last an mit 3 gleichzeitig laufenden benches.

mfg


----------



## hwk (12. Februar 2014)

3 gleichzeitig laufende Benches verursachen nicht zwangsweise höhere Temps als einer der die Karte alleine auslasten darf , aber die VRM Temps überraschen mich schon sehr.


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Also ungeeignet für mGPU wenn man nur zwei slots zwischen den Karten Platz hat. Dann wirds wohl der Acc Hybrid I.
Hast du denn jetzt genug Kühlkörper für alles? Sonst such ich noch die vom Peter raus und bring se dir vorbei


----------



## Löschzwerg (12. Februar 2014)

Die Leitfähigkeit des PCBs wundert mich jetzt nicht sonderlich, die Spannungswandler brauchen nunmal Kontakt zur Masse und diese zieht sich über das komplette PCB durch sämtliche Schichten. Der Wärmeübergang über das Lötzinn zu den Kupferschichten ist zudem besser als über das Gehäuse der Wandler. Zusätzliche Kühlerchen auf der Voderseite könnten gerade bei zusätzlicher Spannung nochmals etwas bringen.

Die Werte der Kompaktwakü sind soweit ok, wobei der Schritt zur echten Wakü dann gleich getan ist (wenn man denn schon mit einer CPU Kompaktwakü liebäugelt).

Die Backplate müsste es einzeln zu kaufen geben


----------



## WC-Ente (12. Februar 2014)

WOW! Sehr interessante Werte. Werde ich auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten. Der Preis ist nicht sehr viel höher als das vorgänger-Modell ist, werd ich mir den auf meine 290er auch schnallen. Danke für die ersten Einblicke!


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

bestell ich mir auch direkt via express versand... da bin ich jetzt doch recht geilo drauf. bei den temps, also mein gehäuse ist top gekühlt, da herrscht en airflow mit 5 x Noiseblocker @ 600upm, daran dürfte es nicht liegen. und einen kompletten Satz EKL Alpenföhn Simm Zub passive DRAM/VRAM-Chip Kühler hab ich auch noch hier, wenn die werte so schon ok sind müsste ich ja damit der boss im Gehäuse sein!


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Die Sache ist ja, dass man die D-Vram Kühlerchen nicht braucht und nicht verkleben muss, somit kann man getrost die Karte ohne Probleme in den Originalzustand versetzen, aber wer das nie vor hat, der sollte die Kühlerchen da schon anbringen + mit einem Seitenlüfter für perfekte Temps sorgen.


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> dennoch hab ich extra für euch geladen und natürlich sind die temps höher, aber alles im rahmen.
> aber kein spiel der welt wird diese karte jemals so auslasten.
> 
> du kennst ja nichtmal die veränderungen der 2ten version.
> schau dir mal die auslesegraphen in GPU-Z an...da lag permanent 100% last an mit 3 gleichzeitig laufenden benches.


 
Josen, das die GPU hart gekühlt wird glaub ich dir aufs Wort, es geht den meisten (mir ebenso) wohl nur um die Temps VRAM1 und VRAM2 die so unrealistisch erscheinen.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (12. Februar 2014)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> Die Leitfähigkeit des PCBs wundert mich jetzt nicht sonderlich, die Spannungswandler brauchen nunmal Kontakt zur Masse und diese zieht sich über das komplette PCB durch sämtliche Schichten. Der Wärmeübergang über das Lötzinn zu den Kupferschichten ist zudem besser als über das Gehäuse der Wandler. Zusätzliche Kühlerchen auf der Voderseite könnten gerade bei zusätzlicher Spannung nochmals etwas bringen.
> 
> Die Werte der Kompaktwakü sind soweit ok, wobei der Schritt zur echten Wakü dann gleich getan ist (wenn man denn schon mit einer CPU Kompaktwakü liebäugelt).
> 
> Die Backplate müsste es einzeln zu kaufen geben



Diese Backplate zusammen mit dem Hybrid 1 sollte dann ja das ultimative Kühlwunder sein  auf jeden Fall  wenn man genug Platz nach oben und unten hat


----------



## WC-Ente (12. Februar 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand nen ungefähren Termin, wann der Kühler auch für uns "Normalos" verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Was nicht erwähnt wurde: die.foenfrisur hat das Die geschliffen und poliert. Also nicht wundern wenn bei euch die Temps etwas höher liegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch beeindruckend!

Aber mal was anderes: Weder auf der homepage von AC noch per google finde ich den Acc Hybrid II! Kann mir mal bitte einer nen link zum shop senden?  Danke


----------



## WC-Ente (12. Februar 2014)

Geschliffen? Mit was? Und vorallem: Kann das nicht böse enden?


----------



## hwk (12. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Was nicht erwähnt wurde: die.foenfrisur hat das Die *geschliffen* und poliert. Also nicht wundern wenn bei euch die Temps etwas höher liegen


Not sure if serious.


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Da nimmst du anfangs ein feines sandpapier. Ich schätz mal 200er oder etwas mehr. Wenns dann schick ist polierst du halt mit watte oder mikrofaser. Was er jetzt genau verwendet hat weiß ich nicht aber wird er spätestens heute nachmittag noch mitteilen schätz ich 

Hat keiner nen link parat? Hab bei caseking, aquatuning und mindfactory gesucht. Kein AC Acc Hybrid II zu finden 

Edit: Klar kann das böse enden. Etwas zuviel und du kannst dir die compute units ansehen


----------



## WC-Ente (12. Februar 2014)

Interessant  Wieviel °C bringt mir das? bei 2-3°C würde ich das Risiko vermutlich eher nicht eingehen


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Was nicht erwähnt wurde: die.foenfrisur hat das Die geschliffen und poliert. Also nicht wundern wenn bei euch die Temps etwas höher liegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mindfactory führt den zum beispiel schon... 

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - Hardware, Notebooks

Arctic Accelero Hybrid II günstig kaufen - MeinPaket.de

Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - Grafikkarten & TV-Karten von

direkt bei google gefunden. hab mir gerade auch mal einen bestellt, da bin ich ja mal gespannt aber wtf?! die geschliffen? so what?


----------



## WC-Ente (12. Februar 2014)

Danke @ IDempiree. Hab mir Meinen auch direkt vorbestellt!  Preislich ist der Top, hatte ich fast nicht erwartet


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Februar 2014)

*@die.foenfrisur: *

1.) Woher hast du den Hybrid II? Bis gestern Abend wussten die Jungs auf OverclockingUK noch nicht mal , dass es den Kühler überhaupt gibt. Und google liefert auch keine Infos.

2.) Wie sieht deine Gehäusebelüftung aus? Du hast ja geschrieben, dass der Lüfter am Radiator mit 20% läuft, das sind laut dir so ~500rpm. Der Radiator sitzt bei dir vermutlich an der Rückseite. Hast du in der Front, in der linken Seitenwand und im Deckel auch Lüfter eingebaut? Gerade ein Lüfter in der Seitenwand dürfte aufgrund der Anordnung der Lamellen des passiven Kühlkörpers quer zur Karte für bessere Temperaturen sorgen als wenn nur Frontlüfter  installiert sind.



Hübie schrieb:


> Was nicht erwähnt wurde: die.foenfrisur hat das Die  geschliffen und poliert. Also nicht wundern wenn bei euch die Temps  etwas höher liegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woher hast du die Bilder?



IDempiree schrieb:


> Josen, das die GPU hart gekühlt wird glaub ich  dir aufs Wort, es geht den meisten (mir ebenso) wohl nur um die Temps  VRAM1 und VRAM2 die so unrealistisch erscheinen.



Die VRM Temps finde ich nicht sonderlich überraschend, weil diese Temperaturen in diesem Test (Kraken X40+Kraken G10+passive VRM Kühler) und auch auf Hardwareluxx schon erreicht wurden. Das diese Konstruktion, zumindest was die VRM Temps angeht, Kühlern wie dem Peter 1, Xtreme III, MK 26 usw. überlegen ist wundert mich auch nicht, weil die VRMs beim Hybrid 1 und bei der Kraken G10 mit Luft, die der Gehäuseinnentemperatur entspricht, gekühlt wird.
Beim Peter und Co. heizt die sich bereits im eigentlichen Kühlkörper auf und trifft dann erst auf die VRMs.

Das die Temps der VRMs beim Hybrid II aber *ohne* aktive Belüftung so gut sind hätte ich auch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Killer (12. Februar 2014)

da bin ich jetzt auch baff. mist was mache ich nur. bestelle mir jetzt auch diese oder nächste woche eine r9 aber ohne x. saphirre wollte ich eigentlich, mich schreckt aber die idle lautstärke noch bisschen ab, die asus macht guten job bei guten airflow (besitzte ich selbst mit 5 bequiets im rechner) aber die temps bei asus sind oft trotzdem zu hoch, die powercolor pcs scheint gute kühlleistung zu haben, aber bei standard lüfterkurve im last zu laut. 
und jetzt kommt so ein geiler kühler und ich bin jetzt am zweifeln. ne stock r9 für ca. 340 + der ac und ich wäre aber schon bei 420 €, jedoch mit potenzial fürs oc und coolem design. hmmmm - helft mir bitte


----------



## Duvar (12. Februar 2014)

Haste Bock zu basteln, dann kauf den extra Kühler.
Willst du keine Rekorde aufstellen und bist auch mit bis zu ca 1150 - 1200 MHz Takt zufrieden mit zB 100-150mV oben drauf, dann reicht auch eine Tri X.
Falls die Lautstärke eine extreme Rolle spielt, dann natürlich lieber den Arctic Kühler.


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> *@die.foenfrisur: *
> 
> 1.) Woher hast du den Hybrid II? Bis gestern Abend wussten die Jungs auf OverclockingUK noch nicht mal , dass es den Kühler überhaupt gibt. Und google liefert auch keine Infos.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe bereits diverse Links gepostet wo man das gute Stück erwerben kann, bei Mindfactory ist er auch "verfügbar" also nicht vorbestellen etc...

Zweitens sind die Werte auf Hardwareluxx was die VRM angeht absolute Augenwischerei, keine Ahanung wie die solche Werte ermessen haben, ganz ehrlich. Folgende Werte kann ich schon viel ehr bestätigen: NZXT Kraken G10 Review - Puget Custom Computers

Auch hier wird erfragt wie man auf diversen Seiten zu solchen Werten gekommen ist, Gpu Kühlung wird als Top! bestätigt. Das der VRM eine enorme Problemzone ist bestätigen auch sehr schön die Thermal Bilder und das MIT AKTIVER BELÜFTUNG!

Also dein Vergleich zum Kraken G10 hinkt so oder so, da dieser noch eine aktive Luftkühlung besitzt mit Kühlkörpern. der Hybrid 2 ist total nakt - tuti kompleto!


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits diverse Links gepostet wo man das gute Stück erwerben kann, bei Mindfactory ist er auch "verfügbar" also nicht vorbestellen etc...
> 
> Zweitens sind die Werte auf Hardwareluxx was die VRM angeht absolute Augenwischerei, keine Ahanung wie die solche Werte ermessen haben, ganz ehrlich. Folgende Werte kann ich schon viel ehr bestätigen: NZXT Kraken G10 Review - Puget Custom Computers
> 
> ...



Die genannten Artikel kenne ich alle schon.

1.) Es wurde in zig Testberichten darauf hingewiesen, dass bei der Kraken G10 zusätzliche VRM Kühler dazugekauft werden sollten. Dann kommen auch sehr gute VRM Temps dabei heraus.

Ich hab den Link in meinem vorherigen Kommentar nicht zum Spaß genannt. Zweiter Versuch: NZXT Kraken G10 with NZXT Kraken X40 installed on a Radeon R9 290X (Part 2)

2.) Ich kenne die Diskussion über die Werte von Hardwareluxx. Es ging mir nur darum zu sagen, dass diese VRM Temps auch schon *vorher* mit der Kraken G10 erreicht wurden.

3.) Dass *diese guten VRM Temps* beim Hybrid II *ohne *aktive Belüftung erreicht werden war für mich auch eine Überraschung. Das habe ich aber gestern Abend hier schon gesschrieben. Deswegen habe ich in meinem vorherigen Post, den du anscheinend nicht gelesen hast, auch den User "die.foenfrisur" gefragt, wie seine Gehäusebelüftung aussieht.


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Er hat ein Corsair 600D. Oben ist der Radi von der Corsair H110 und hinten halt vom Hybrid II. Vorne glaub ich der Standardlüfter vom Gehäuse. Also airflow ist ausreichend vorhanden. Der fette Kühler oben drauf verteilt ja auch ganz gut, so dass man gar nicht so viel Luftstrom zum Abtransport benötigt. Meine Kenntnisse in Thermodynamik sind aber zu begrenzt um das jetzt wissenschaftlich zu belegen  Spezifische Wärmekapazität kennen wir aber alle und Mathe ebenso.

Der Kraken ist ja auch wieder so fett das es einen quasi erschlägt. Ebenfalls ein Todesurteil für SLi / CFX.  Da die meisten aber eh nur sGPU nutzen (wollen) sind dass natürlich erstklassige aftermarket cooler.
Die Bilder hab ich übrigens aus whatsapp (er ist mein Brüderchen ).

Und ja ich meinte schleifen. Wie sonst will man den Schriftzug wegbekommen?  Auf youtube hatte ich mal ein sehr gutes tutorial dazu gefunden. Man nimmt am besten einen Glastisch und halt sehr feines Papier. Glaube 200er bis 1000er Körnung. Mit dem 200 macht man nur ein paar mal die Bewegung von einem weg, dann wechselt man schon auf die nächste Stufe. Oberstes Gebot ist wohl immer wieder prüfen obs plan ist (ich glauber er hatte eine Schieblehre dazu genutzt).


----------



## hwk (12. Februar 2014)

Also afaik haben die Hawaii GPUs keinen Schriftzug auf dem Die... man sieht auf Bildern auch nie einen, das alleine ist also kein Anzeichen dafür, dass da geschliffen wurde.


----------



## SmokeyX (12. Februar 2014)

@die.foenfrisur 

Danke dir vielmals für die Bilder und Temperatur Ergebnisse. Mein liebes Lieschen, ich hätte nie gedacht das die Backplatte solch eine Leistung erzielt VRM bei 50-60 °C  Die GPU Temps sind aber für die 20% mit 1 Lüfter auch mehr als akzeptabel. Wobei der eigentlich Regeln müsste laut dem Karton. Wir sprechen hier immerhin von der 290X den Heizkörper unter den Grafikkarten 

Was mich noch sehr interessiert, wie laut ist eigentlich die Pumpe? Hört man sie stark wenn die Lüfter auf 20% sind? 

Also wenn die Pumpe nicht allzu laut ist und die das Ding auch mit 240 Radiator anbieten würden, wäre das einfach die beste Kühlmöglichkeit für die Grafikkarten. Kein verkleben, keine doppelseitigen Klebepads, keine Fummelei mit den Kühlkörper, auf nah zu jede Karte übertragbar. Einfach abschrauben auf die neue Karte drauf schrauben, Fertig.   

Wie kommt’s das die nicht vorher draufgekommen sind


----------



## Ralle@ (12. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Und ja ich meinte schleifen. Wie sonst will man den Schriftzug wegbekommen?  Auf youtube hatte ich mal ein sehr gutes tutorial dazu gefunden. Man nimmt am besten einen Glastisch und halt sehr feines Papier. Glaube 200er bis 1000er Körnung. Mit dem 200 macht man nur ein paar mal die Bewegung von einem weg, dann wechselt man schon auf die nächste Stufe. Oberstes Gebot ist wohl immer wieder prüfen obs plan ist (ich glauber er hatte eine Schieblehre dazu genutzt).


 
Die R9 290 Karten haben keine Aufschrift auf dem DIE


----------



## Heroman_overall (12. Februar 2014)

Besser später als nie 

Freu mich schon auf die ersten Test vom AC Extreme IV, wie der sich so schlägt sonst wirds bei mir auch dieser Kühler mit ner R290. Zum Glück hab ich gewartet und mir nicht gleich eines von den Custom Design gekauft, die gefallen mir alle derzeit nicht so richtig. 

@die.foenfrisur

Vielen Dank für deine bisherigen Bilder und der Info von dem Küher. Freu mich auf mehr Impressionen dazu.


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Ach so. Dann hat der Lump nur poliert  Hab keine Hawaii aber war der festen Überzeugung es sei ein Schriftzug drauf.


----------



## Big0 (12. Februar 2014)

Dann editier bitte deine Beiträge! Nicht das noch jemand auf die Idee kommt das DIE anzuschleifen


----------



## Ralle82 (12. Februar 2014)

Ist es denn tatsächlich so, dass dieser Kühler nur auf Karten mit Referenzkühler installiert werden kann oder anders herum gefragt:
Ist das PCB bei jedem Customdesign unterschiedlich?


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Nö


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (12. Februar 2014)

Hi,

die selbe Backplate scheint auch laut News bei Hardwareluxx beim Accelero IV dabei zu sein, es dürften also sicherlich bald einige Tests dazu kommen.

Mich interessiert vor allem, Backplate des Acceleo IV und die Prolimatech MK-26 kompatibel sind. Wäre zwar eine extrem teure Kombination, aber aus optischen Gründen meine bevorzugte Auswahl. Hoffentlich wird das zur Sprache gebracht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

natürlich habe ich NUR die paste vom DIE poliert.
aber eben sehr sauber mit acetonfreiem reiniger 
alles andere wäre der tod vom DIE

für die sauberen bilder will ich mal das HTC ONE hervorheben 

bilder + video hab ich auch noch.

und die vrms sind nicht wirklich aktiv gekühlt. das macht alles die backplate.
ich habe durch die beiden AIOs auch kein wirklich warmen raum mehr im gehäuse, was auch zu den guten temps beiträgt.

und wie gesagt, furmark hab ich gemacht und ist wärmer, aber diese temps erreiche ich unter keinen umständen, auch nit mit bf4 o.ä.
also mir vollkommen egal.

die backplate ist unter KEINEN umständen kompatibel zum prolimatech.
denn die wird mit speziellen haltern direkt mit dem kühler verbunden.
da müsste man schon einiges basteln.

mfg


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Februar 2014)

Kannst du nochmal ein Paar Fotos von der Karte machen?


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich NUR die paste vom DIE poliert.
> aber eben sehr sauber mit acetonfreiem reiniger
> alles andere wäre der tod vom DIE


 
Na ja bei nVidia musst du halt noch schleifen (wegen dem Aufdruck)  Der Tot ists nur wenn du es übertreibst. Aber wie gestern schon erwähnt: Die Bilder vom HTC sind echt der Knüller


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

die karte und das zubehör des kühlers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die eigene GC Extreme WLP...wichtig, aber die gute MX-4 liegt ja bei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die trennung kühlkörper vom pcb



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GANZ WICHTIG * und nicht vergessen vor dem trennen, sind diese 2 schrauben an der blende



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



paket geöffnet und anschließend poliert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




weitere Eindrücke vom Kühler vor der Montage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die nervigen vorbereitungen...vor allem das folie schneiden mit dem cutter und dem anschließenden auflegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die WLP druff. und langgezogen, weil der GPU-DIE ja rechteckig ist 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann gehts zur endmontage der backplate und der pumpe auf dem pcb/DIE



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so siehts dann im Corsair 600D aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

soo...ein eher leises video zur LAUTSTÄRKE:

Arctic Cooling Hybrid II @ 100% Lüfter - YouTube

das Grundrauschen in den ersten Sekunden sind die 2 Lüfter von der H100 der CPU.
erst mittig im Video schalte ich den Lüfter der Hybrid II auf 100% und kurz vor Ende wieder runter

das rauschen ist für mich vollkommen akzeptabel, erst recht, wenn das gehäuse wieder dicht ist. da war das ref-design deutlich lauter. 

VRAM sind von Hynix...

mfg


----------



## SimplyAlegend (12. Februar 2014)

Für was wird diese Folie benötigt?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

gegen kurzschlüsse zwischen backplate und pcb bzw. lötstellen

übrigens kann man beim zusammenbau VIEL falsch machen.

vor allem die seitliche klemmen der backplate dürfen nur SEHR LEICHT angezogen werden, da sich sonst die spitzen in die backplate bohren und einen kurzschluss verursachen können.

*die schrauben müssen also rausstehen*, wie auf den bildern oben zu erkennen ist.

mfg


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (12. Februar 2014)

Gefühlt leiser? Hatte zwar nur eine AMD 290 hier gehabt, aber es dürfte sich ja um den selben Kühler handeln und dieser ist  in ausgezeichnet belüfteten Gehäusen nicht in der Lage die Karte unter 90C° bei weniger als 50% RPM zu halten, was *unglaublich* laut ist, die Hybrid ist mit 100% Fanspeed deutlich leiser 

Die Karte ging jedoch wieder weg, da sie unter Last nervige Nebengeräusche produziert hatte (surren/fiepen unter 60fps), hoffe deine Karte macht sowas nicht.

Hast Du zufällig eine Ahnung, ob man die Backplate mit einem Prolimatech MK-26 verkuppeln könnte? Und ist die PCI Slothalterung unbedingt nötig? Immerhin 5 Slots lang?

Schönen Abend und danke für die Bilder+Infos und das Video, damit dürften die Leute mehr anfangen als über gefühlt, könnte/musste zu schreiben 



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> gegen kurzschlüsse zwischen backplate und pcb bzw. lötstellen
> 
> mfg


 
Sowas ist wichtig, damals bei meiner Wakü atte die Backplate von EK Waterblock Kontakt mit dem PCB, weshalb der PC nicht starten wollte, das kann auch böse enden.... Manchmal sind z.B. Lötstellen oder Teile der Stromversorgung auf der Rückseite zu lang.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> gegen kurzschlüsse zwischen backplate und pcb bzw. lötstellen
> 
> übrigens kann man beim zusammenbau VIEL falsch machen.
> 
> ...


 
Irgendwie faszinierend!
Nur verstehe ich nicht so ganz wie Vram und die Spannungswandler gekühlt werden, die haben ja eigentlich keinen direkten Kontakt mit der Backplate, wirkt das Moosgummi (oder was auch immer das blaue zeugs ist) da nicht als Dämmung?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

das blaue dient tatsächlich der wärmeübertragung zur backplate.

und das pcb leitet die wärme offenbar perfekt durch zur rückseite.
eigentlich mal eine geniale idee....
und vorne kleb ich vll. irgendwann auch nochmal was rauf.

mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

siehe hier, im untersten absatz 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-7.html#post6154879

am besten auch nochmal die bilder begutachten.

mfg


----------



## Hübie (12. Februar 2014)

Genial wärs wenn man einen Chip designen würde der nicht abartig viel Hitze emittiert.  Aber gut. So macht sich AMD Freunde unter den aftermarket-cooler Produzenten


----------



## SimplyAlegend (12. Februar 2014)

Abseits von der komplexen Montage der Backplate gefällt mir das ganze echt gut. Wenn man jetzt mal von der Folie und den Pads absieht, kann man diesen Kühler ja wahrscheinlich für mehrere Generationen an GPUs nehmen.

Man das wäre eine schöne Lösung, die Kühlung von meiner Gigabyte HD 7950 geht mir solangsam tierisch auf den Keks...


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (12. Februar 2014)

da frage ich mich doch glatt, ob es was bringen würde solche Pads zwischen meine Backplate und die Karte zu legen?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

kleb lieber große kühlrippen drauf.
wl-pads dürften drunter sein...dient ja sicher nicht nur der stabilisierung.

mfg


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> kleb lieber große kühlrippen drauf.
> wl-pads dürften drunter sein...dient ja sicher nicht nur der stabilisierung.
> 
> mfg



die dient in der Tat hauptsächlich zur Stabilisierung. Obwohl die Plate doch ganz schön Wärme aufnimmt sind keine Pads zwischen Plate und Platine. Deshalb meine Idee


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Genial wärs wenn man einen Chip designen würde der nicht abartig viel Hitze emittiert.  Aber gut. So macht sich AMD Freunde unter den aftermarket-cooler Produzenten


 Nicht nur AMD. Ich habe bis jetzt keinen einzigen Customkühler gehört der vertretbar leise wäre. Immer musste der ACX drauf. Refdesign kaufe ich trotzdem nicht, lieber wird gebastelt


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Refdesign kaufe ich trotzdem nicht, lieber wird gebastelt


 
gerade wenn man bastelt kauft man doch das billige ref-design oder 
sonst gebe ich dir recht. meistens haben die alle probleme im highend-bereich.

mfg


----------



## hanfi104 (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> gerade wenn man bastelt kauft man doch das billige ref-design oder
> sonst gebe ich dir recht. meistens haben die alle probleme im highend-bereich.
> 
> mfg


 Gerade das Sägen und Biegen macht doch so Spaß. Ich schau aber vorher die PCBs in Netz an und schau ober überhaupt der ACX draufpassen würde. Bei der Asus CU2 GTX 570 waren da schon neue Löcher am Kühler notwenig.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Februar 2014)

hab nun übertaktet auf 1040mhz.
nach 10 min.

lüfter @55%

gpu = 53°C
vrm1 = 61°C
vrm2 = 53°C

mfg


----------



## SmokeyX (12. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hab nun übertaktet auf 1040mhz.
> nach 10 min.
> 
> lüfter @55%
> ...


 
Echt jetzt  von 1020 auf 1040 ^^ 
Ist die Pumpe eigentlich laut?


----------



## Offset (12. Februar 2014)

Gefällt mir gut bis jetzt, dieser Kühler! Wirst du auch noch andere Lüfter testen oder bist du mit dem mitgelieferten zufrieden?


----------



## IDempiree (12. Februar 2014)

hab ihn mir ja gestern auch bestellt bei mindfactory, da stand lieferzeit 1 - 3 werktage. sobald das teil eingetroffen ist werde ich dann auch ausführlich testen und einen bericht machen. hab noch silent wings und noiseblocker hier um diese auch mal in der kombi zu testen. bin wirklich gespannt auf den kühler und vorallem auf das blaue "schaumstoff-material" das muss ja der hitzesauger / leiter schlechthin sein.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (13. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hab nun übertaktet auf 1040mhz.
> nach 10 min.
> 
> lüfter @55%
> ...



Los gib mal zunder  +100mv und 1150-1200mhz einstellen......nicht so ein pipi oc


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Februar 2014)

ja, andere lüfter teste ich noch.

Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 und
und die besten für radiatoren: gentle typhoon 1850upm

und ja, ich bin auch mit dem original sehr zufrieden.

an das übertakten schleiche ich mich ran^^

will die karte nicht grillen.

mfg


----------



## Killer (13. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ja, andere lüfter teste ich noch.
> 
> Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 und
> und die besten für radiatoren: gentle typhoon 1850upm
> ...


grillen? bei 55 grad? ach nö. da kann nix passieren. geh direkt auf 1100 und dann in 20 mhz schritten hoch. ich denke die wird nicht wärmer wie 75 grad.
man ich werde langsam auch scharf drauf. ich warte wohl noch mit r9 custom und beobachte hier die eindrücke und vielleicht noch paar tests aus dem netz.
ich wollte zwar nicht oc, da die leistung der r9 schon so hoch genug ist um alles flüssig auf max spielen zu können, aber mit diesem kühler geht es glaube ich nicht anders.


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

da bei diesem Kühler ja offensichtlich viel Wärme durch die Rückseite absorbiert wird, stelle ich mir die Frage wie ich meinen Hybrid 1 noch optimieren könnte ? Passt der Kühlkörper zusätzlich noch zum Hybrid 1 auf die Rückseite? Die OC-Möglichkeiten wären wahrscheinlich enorm. Oder reicht es vielleicht ein Loch in die Backplate zu schneiden und zusätzliche Kühlkörper auf die Spannungswandler zu setzen?


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ja, andere lüfter teste ich noch.
> 
> Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12 und
> und die besten für radiatoren: gentle typhoon 1850upm
> ...




Was ist da eigentlich original verbaut?


----------



## SmokeyX (13. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Was ist da eigentlich original verbaut?


 
Müsste der hier sein.

ARCTIC F12 | 120mm Case Fan | standard fan | PWM | Temperature Control | PC fan | quiet | silent


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Februar 2014)

*@die.foenfrisur:* Mich interessieren noch zwei Dinge.

1.) Stell in deinem Tool das Powertune-Limit auf +50 Prozent und erhöhe die Spannung auf +0,1V. Damit kann man einschätzen wie der Kühler übliches OC verkraftet. Die Taktraten der GPU und des Speichers kannst du unverändert lassen, da das OC-Verhalten häufig von Karte zu Karte unterschiedlich ausfällt. 

2.) Du hast ja zu Beginn den Lüfter mit 20% laufen lassen. Kannst du einen zweiten Lüfter mit derselben Drehzahl an den Radiator montieren (=Push-Pull-Konfiguration) und die Temperaturen einmal *mit* OC (Einstellungen siehe Punkt 1.)) und *ohne* OC angeben? Die Leistung bei einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 100% hast du mit den 47°C ja schon angegeben und ob die Temperatur um weitere 5°C sinkt, wenn du einen anderen Lüfter mit 100% dranhängst, finde ich jetzt weniger spannend. Bei einer Drehzahl von 100% wird die Lautstärke vielen schon zu hoch sein.


----------



## Big0 (13. Februar 2014)

Sollte man es endlich geschafft haben die 290X perfekt zu bändigen? 
Was ist denn mit den Speicherchips auf der Vorderseite? Benötigen diese keine Kühlung?

Oh mann jetzt bin ich total heiß auf die Karte und den Hybrid


----------



## IDempiree (13. Februar 2014)

Dito, was den Hybrid angeht. Gerade von Midfactory die versandbestätigung erhalten also am samstag dürfte ich dann mal ne tabelle aufstellen können mit werten!


----------



## X6Sixcore (13. Februar 2014)

Das Teil zeigt echt auf, was man bei der Kühlung der VRMs noch optimieren kann.

Die Idee mit den zusätzlichen Pads zwischen PCB und konventioneller Backplate finde ich nicht verkehrt.
Ich würde wohl ein großes Pad von Akasa großflächig drunterstecken.

Baut man die originale Backplate dann noch aus Alu oder noch besser Kupfer selbst nach, könnte das schon was bringen.

Die neuen ACs passen bei mir leider nicht in den Rechner, wenn ich den Genesis nicht durch ne AIO ersetze - und das will ich nicht.

Meine Referenz-HD6950 stößt mit ihrer Backplate ja schon am Genesis an, wenn ich die nicht ein/zwei Millimeter schief einbaue.

Aber ich stehe so auf diese riesigen Kühlkörper...

MfG


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

auf den Bildern ist es schlecht zu sehen.. ist der Kühler blank oder schwarz lackiert oder beschichtet ?


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Februar 2014)

Kurz vor dem ersten Test...


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2014)

Geht SLi also doch?  Sah auf den anderen Bildern nicht so aus. Danke ralle82 und viel Erfolg beim Test


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Februar 2014)

Also rein vom Aufbau her ist es möglich, wenn es die Slots auf dem Board zulassen... Des Weiteren muss natürlich auf die Halterung verzichtet werden!
Gruß


----------



## IDempiree (13. Februar 2014)

oh Sh$t.... wegen der rückenplatte mit den lamellen muss ich auch gucken ob das mit meinem Noctua läuft... sonst muss ich den mal auf die lamellen pusten lassen und quer verbauen. c.O

kann mir einer von euch beiden sagen wie hoch die lamellen sind auf der rückenplatte?!


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Kurz vor dem ersten Test...



da bin ich auch sehr gespannt.. ohne die Halterungen wäre mir das etwas heikel. Bin mal gespannt wie weit die sich runter biegen oder willst du die Platinen anders stabilisieren? Zudem hast du ein sehr geiles Gehäuse und Weihnachten ist noch sooo lange hin


----------



## Hübie (13. Februar 2014)

Also bei meinem Board (Asrock X79 Extreme6) ist das Problem einfach dass der Sockel tiefer sitzt als bei anderen. Also die backplate meiner TwinFrozr würde ich weiter verwenden müssen. Allerdings haben die 770er eh kaum Wandlerhitzeprobleme.
Ich denke aber das der Hybrid I für mich die bessere Option darstellt weil der halt aktiv auf die Wandler pustet.
Ich danke dir jedenfalls für den Beitrag, ralle


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (13. Februar 2014)

die schwarzen Schläuche habe ich bei mir mit UV-Knickschutz umwickelt. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Februar 2014)

@ IDempiree: Also zusammen mit dem "Spielraum" zwischen PCB und Backplate locker 2cm, eher 2,5cm!

@ Hübie: Ja um die Wandler und den Speicher mache ich mir irgendwie schon noch ein bisschen Sorgen... kann die Temps leider nicht auslesen!

@ Schlitzer: Tja, auf weitere Stabilisierung habe ich erstmal verzicht, halt nur übers Gehäuse. Es geht eigentlich, sooo ein Gewicht hat das Ganze nun jetzt auch nicht, mal sehen.... Deine Schläuche sehen aber fein aus, tät mir auch gefallen! 

Gruß


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Februar 2014)

also 1170mhz sind bisher kein problem 
temps sind seit 10min. noch auf 55°C...steigen sicher noch etwas an...(scheint wohl heute etwas kühler im raum zu sein)

vrm1 = 65°C
vrm2 = 60°C

lüfter @ 56%

mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. Februar 2014)

so...nun ist das ende erreicht.

57°C GPU
70°C vrm1
63°C vrm2

lüfter @ 57%

die taktraten sind aaalglatt...kein runtertakten oder sonst was 

mfg


----------



## Ralle82 (13. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> hab nun übertaktet auf 1040mhz.
> nach 10 min.
> 
> lüfter @55%
> ...


 
Eine Frage: Hast du hier vom "Burn-In Benchmark 1.920x1080 (15 Min.)" gesprochen? Oder was genau hast du 10 Min. laufen lassen?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

würde mich auch brennend interessieren! aber ich kann heute abend ja auch mehr erzählen. 
ich bin nur froh das man da nix kleben muss und ich zur not schnell wieder den msi costum kühler 
anbringen kann. -.-

so richtig wohl ist mir bei der sache noch nicht... ich habe angst das en furmark burnin zum burnout
für mein vram wird. XD


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Hast du hier vom "Burn-In Benchmark 1.920x1080 (15 Min.)" gesprochen?



vrm1 = 61°C
vrm2 = 53°C

bei einer r9 290 ohne aktive kühlung... ich will aber kann es nicht glauben!


----------



## SimplyAlegend (14. Februar 2014)

Du musst bedenken das die Backplate riesig ist und im Gehäuseluftstrom steht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

ja, furmark.
hab ich das nicht schon irgendwo geschrieben gehabt?
und es ist eine 290x.

hab mir diesen dummen, sinnlosen bench extra geladen für euch.

aber wird der nicht sowieso vom treiber gedrosselt?

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ja, furmark.
> hab ich das nicht schon irgendwo geschrieben gehabt?
> und es ist eine 290x.
> 
> ...




puh... kann ich nicht sagen. ich sitz wie meine katzen am fenster und warte imo auf die dhl. will auch endlich basteln!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

also das gefrickel war echt nicht ganz ohne.

keine empfehlung für laien mit 2 linken händen, dass kann ich dir sagen.

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

merk ich gerade... also was die installation angeht bekommt es schon mal eine 5-! dazu fehlen bei mir die washers red (hab zum glück ersatz hier) und ich muss die spacer white 2mm weglassen, sonst hat der kühler keinen kontakt mit der gpu. so wie es bei der gtx780/ti angegeben ist. in der anleitung steht ich muss sie drauf machen. -.- 

mal sehen was hier noch kommt.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

also eine 5 hatte ich auch hier irgendwo für die installation gegeben 

und für die 290x brauchst die 2mm auch nicht.
da kommen nur die 0,2mm ringe druff. steht da auch so in der anleitung 
oder packst du die auf einer 780ti?

was meinst du mit "washers red"?

mfg


----------



## Hübie (14. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ja, furmark.
> hab ich das nicht schon irgendwo geschrieben gehabt?
> und es ist eine 290x.
> 
> ...


 
Das Programm als solches wird bei nVidia nicht identifiziert aber die Schutzmechanismen bleiben eben erhalten. Damals zu Fermi-Zeiten gabs aber ne explizite driverdetection. Bei AMD dürfte das im Prinzip genau so laufen.


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

in der anleitung steht " 4 x washers red" die roten unterlegscheiben, sind bei mir nicht dabei! und ja, ups... die spacer gehören wirklich nicht drauf... mein fehler. nein, verbaue da auch auf eine r9 290x. gerade das wärmegummi verlebt. ^^


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

die washers red sind eigentlich die schwarzen unterlegscheiben aus kunststoff.

sieht man bei mir auch auf den fotos.
sind auf einer folie geklebt und recht klein.

schau mal nochmal überall nach.
viel spass noch beim folie schneiden 

mfg


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Februar 2014)

Ja, hatte auch die Schwarzen Unterlegscheiben aus Kunststoff genommen... keine Ahnung, warum da "washers red" steht...

Also die Backplate wird schon ordentlich heiß. Da sollte man besser drauf achten, das da kein Kabel/Schlauch aufliegt/aneckt!!!


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

4 x umgebaut, mit zusätzlichen ekl vram kühlern und pads. locker, fester... alles versucht aber vram 1 geht in furmark in 1min auf 90c hoch - 100c 1,5min... und dann zieh ich die notbremse. hab es mit keiner combo, auslegung der pads usw gepackt den vram 1 unter 90 grad zu bringen. vram 2 ist ok mit 55 - 65c.

GPU geht in Furmak nach 1,5min auch auf 69% mit 45% Fanspeed.


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> 4 x umgebaut, mit zusätzlichen ekl vram kühlern und pads. locker, fester... alles versucht aber vram 1 geht in furmark in 1min auf 90c hoch - 100c 1,5min... und dann zieh ich die notbremse. hab es mit keiner combo, auslegung der pads usw gepackt den vram 1 unter 90 grad zu bringen. vram 2 ist ok mit 55 - 65c.
> 
> GPU geht in Furmak nach 1,5min auch auf 69% mit 45% Fanspeed.



Das liest sich ja net so dolle... wie gesagt, ich kann meine vram's net auslesen (so nach dem Motto: Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht HEIß - was ein Wortspiel)! Deine GPU dürfte auch was kühler sein... :-/


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Februar 2014)

Ralle82 schrieb:


> Das liest sich ja net so dolle... wie gesagt, ich kann meine vram's net auslesen (so nach dem Motto: Was ich nicht weiß, macht mich nicht HEIß - was ein Wortspiel)! Deine GPU dürfte auch was kühler sein... :-/



dann lad dir doch mal das Tool GPUZ runter


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

mir macht eigentlich nur vram 1 sorgen, das kleine dreieck wird heiß wie nix... keine ahnung was ich da machen soll. -.-


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Februar 2014)

Schlitzer1971 schrieb:


> dann lad dir doch mal das Tool GPUZ runter



Hab ich doch  Es gibt nur leider keine Sensoren...


----------



## Ralle82 (14. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> mir macht eigentlich nur vram 1 sorgen, das kleine dreieck wird heiß wie nix... keine ahnung was ich da machen soll. -.-



Tja gute Frage... und wenn du auch schon 4mal umgebaut hast?!? Vl. kann der TE helfen, hat doch die gleiche Karte oder?


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (14. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> mir macht eigentlich nur vram 1 sorgen, das kleine dreieck wird heiß wie nix... keine ahnung was ich da machen soll. -.-



vor dem Umbau war alles im grünen Bereich mit dem Temps ?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (14. Februar 2014)

Vrm nicht vram 

Vrm = spannungswandler (spawas )

vram = Grafikarten Speicher


----------



## L3stat (14. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> mir macht eigentlich nur vram 1 sorgen, das kleine dreieck wird heiß wie nix... keine ahnung was ich da machen soll. -.-


 Mach mal ein Bild von deinen Kühlelementen.Der VRM 1 sollte allerdings nicht das Dreieck sein sondern die Spawas.(rechte Seite große Leiste)
Ich hab das gleiche Gehäuse wie du,und bei mir und der R9 290@Hybrid I komme ich auf 65° allerdings hat der Hybrid 1 eben die aktive Kühlung mit auf dem Bereich...


----------



## Hübie (14. Februar 2014)

Die GTX 780 hat Sensoren aber die sind nicht an der Logik dran. Das haben nur einige wenige Modelle. Glaube CHiL-Chip konnte das.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

wo hast du denn das blaue wl-pad verlegt?

du musst das direkt gegenüber der ganz flachen, silbernen bauteile legen.
nicht davor oder dahinter.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-8.html#post6155058

du hast die backplate aber auch nicht zu fest angezogen?
kurzschlussgefahr

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

hab die backplatte schon stramm angezogen und mit 3 taschenlampen vor nem strahler kontroliert das noch gut 2papier stücke zwischen kontakte und platte passen, also da kommt nix dran... hab jetzt gerad nochmal umgebaut. habe genau verlegt wie es auf diversen seiten angegeben ist und habe deine bilder vorab ausgedruckt.

mal sehen was nun dabei rauskommt. habe die vram teile etwas dünner gemacht und links und rechts noch weiter ausgelegt neben vrm1, so das dieser nun großflächig abgedeckt ist. lasse nun erstmal valley laufen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

die 6 klammern darfst du auf keinen fall fest anziehen.

nur leicht, so das die schraubenköpfe noch rausstehen.
schaue an der karte entlang, ob sie sich biegt und das pcb zur backplat parallel verläuft 

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (14. Februar 2014)

valley: gpu max. 62 / vrm1 66c / vrm2 50c

furmark 10min 1080p: gpu max 72c / vrm1 95c / vrm2 62c

ich bau den stock kühler wieder drauf, da gingen die vrm1 temps nicht über 82c...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (14. Februar 2014)

gz 

sieht ja schon besser aus.

mfg


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (15. Februar 2014)

so ich habe mir den ganzen Thread nochmals durch gelesen und so wie ich das sehe gibt es:
1 User bei dem die Temps i.O sind
1 User der keine Werte auslesen kann
1 User bei dem die Temps über 90 Grad sind

wäre schön wenn es vielleicht früher oder später noch weitere Tests gibt.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. Februar 2014)

wie hast du denn gelesen?
der user mit den 90°C hat nun auch normale temps 

also alles im rahmen.

mfg


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (15. Februar 2014)

also ich lese vom Beitrag Gestern 23:37 

furmark 10min 1080p: gpu max 72c / vrm1 95c / vrm2 62c

ich bau den stock kühler wieder drauf, da gingen die vrm1 temps nicht über 82c...

Vielleicht hast du auch einen besseren Airflow...


----------



## mcmarky (15. Februar 2014)

Kurze Frage, wie werden eigentlich die VRMs gekühlt, mit dieser Backplate oder was?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. Februar 2014)

ja, ausschließlich.

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (15. Februar 2014)

Ich fasse meine Erfahrung jetzt noch einmal zusammen:


Als erstes möchte ich euch einen Überblick geben über den bei mir verbauten Airflow:

Fractal Design Arc R2 Midi Window mit 5x NB Blacksilent PRO PK2 (2x Front einsaugend, 1x Top auspustend, 1x Bot einsaugend, 1x Back auspustend). Der Rest meines System´s steht in meiner Sig.



1. Ersteindruck nach dem Auspacken

Das ganze macht keinen hochwertigen Eindruck. Die AIO gehört zum unterem Preissegment bei Corsair und ist mit einer h55 gleichzusetzen.
Der Lüfter wirkt nicht besonders hochwertig (dieser Eindruck ist jedoch falsch - sehr leise und lauf ruhig, das vorab.)
Die Rückenplatte wirkt solide soweit man das sagen, liebt vermutlich an ihren Abmessungen, die Lamellen schießen ziemlich in die Höhe.
Anleitung macht auf den ersten Blick einen wirren Eindruck, besteht aus einem Wendefaltblatt das wirklich bis auf die letzte Ecke voll ist.
Ansonsten liegen noch ein paar Schrauben bei, billige Plastikabstandshalter und Lochverstärker in Form von Aufklebern (echt jetzt?!), sowie das blaue Wärmeleitpad und eine kleine Tube Arctic WLP.



2. Zusammenbau / Umbau

Den Stockkühler konnte ich ohne Probleme demontieren (MSI R9 290X Gaming), allerdings war auf einer Schraube ein Garantieaufkleber der nun natürlich durch ist.
Nach Anleitung vorgehend kommt man dem Ziel auch näher, allerdings ist das verkleben der Wärmeleitpads, das ausschneiden der Foile und anbringen der Rückenplatte eine Qual. Immer wieder verrutschen die Wärmeleitpads, bleiben beim versetzen an der Rückenplatte kleben usw... die ganze Konstruktion mit den bereits erwähnten billigen Plastikabstandhaltern etc. wirkt nicht besonders vertrauenserweckent aber erfüllen zunächst ihren Zweck. Die Montage der AIO (Schlauch recht kurz, Standard länge der Corsair AIO Schläuche - Kraken ist 10cm länger) ist gewohnt einfach. Durch die Höhen der Lamellen ist der CPU Kühler zu beachten mit meinem Noctua hat es nicht geklappt, dieser war Standardmäßig vertikal verbaut. Ich musste also einen meiner 4 RAM DDR3 entfernen und Ihn horizontal verbauen.

Für die Montage im ganzen vergebe ich eine 4- bis 5 im Schulnotensystem.



3. Praxis

Nach dem Anschalten hört man die Pumpe wie Sie die Luft durcharbeitet und dann aber schnell auf die Durchgangslautstärke einer AIO abfällt. Ein wirkliches Pumpengeräusch ist nicht zu hören, hatte ich bei anderen AIOs aber auch nie. Was bleibt ist das übliche Betriebssurren das im IDLE bei mir deutlich zu hören ist wenn ich keine Musik etc. an habe. Meine MSI Gaming war im IDLE nicht zu hören bei 18% Lüfterdrehzahl was @Stock eingetellt war / ist. Jedoch kann ich das Pumpensurren nicht wirklich als Laut oder nervend einstufen.

Im Idle liegt die GPU nun ca. 2-4c niedriger als vorher mit dem Stockkühler, VRM 1 + 2 liegen ca. 5c über dem Stockkühler. Ich bin noch kritisch was die Konstruktion angeht aber nun wird der erste Test gemacht; 

Furmark Benchmark 1080p 2min: GPU 69c / vrm1 96c / vrm2 68c (genau die Werte habe ich in etwa erwartet, war aber trotzdem anhand der hier aufgezählten Temps enttäuscht.)

Aber ich dachte mir das ich vllt. einen Fehler gemacht habe und habe das ganze weitere 4x auseinander gebaut. Mal die Pad´s breiter, mal dünner ausgelegt, zusätzliche Pad´s verklebt, WLP neu aufgetragen, Schrauben fester, Schrauben lockerer angedreht.

Die Temps blieben wie gehabt. Nach 30-40min BF4 lagen meine GPU Temps bei 69/70c / vrm1 108c / vrm2 73c... auch weitere Benchmarks haben diese Temps bestätigt.

Folgende Temps habe ich einmal erreicht, als das System kalt war, ich zusätzliche EKL Kühler auf den VRM verbaut habe und 3 Lüfter @ 100% um die Graka gehangen / gelegt habe: valley: gpu max. 62 / vrm1 66c / vrm2 50c mit 10 von 18 Szenen durchläufen.


Für mich ist diese Konstruktion absolut minderwertig vom Zusammenbau, Qualität der einzelnen Bauteile bis hin zu den Praxiserfahrungen... Die Wärme wird zwar auf die Rückenplatte übertragen aber die VRM werden in keinster Weise dadurch angemessen gekühlt. Ohne extreme Zusatzlüftung die auf die VRM ziehlt ist hier keine ruhige Zockerstunde gegeben. Leider!


Mein Fazit: Wer basteln möchte ist hier gut aufgehoben wer eine High End Grafikkarte damit kühlen will sollte einen großen Bogen um diese fast 90 Euro teure "Kühllösung" machen!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

und es ist keine folie zwischen dem wärmeleitpad??

die temps sind doch vollkommen unnormal.
da muss was faul sein.

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

Nein, ich habe das gute Stück heute gegen Mittag einen Freund vorbeigerbacht der es nun auch testet. Verbaut ist bei Ihm eine GTX 780 TI von Asus. Er ist auch am verzweifeln. Genau wie bei mir sinken die Temps der GPU auch um ca. 15c aber vrm1 und vrm2 steigen deutlich höher als mit dem Stockkühler so das man nicht mit ruhigen Gewissen zocken kann. Ist auch seit heute Mittag am basteln. ;D

Dies bestätigt aber auch diese recht realen Testergebnisse mit dem Kraken G10 und der hat einen 92mm Lüfter über den VRM1...

Conclusion

After using the Kraken G10, we've come to the conclusion that it isn't quite as perfect as most reviews are currently making it out to be. Not only will you run into problems with the VRMs overheating when the video card is put under abnormally heavy loads, but the noise level of the cooler makes it not very attractive for some video cards. 


@ NZXT Kraken G10 Review - Puget Custom Computers


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> und es ist keine folie zwischen dem wärmeleitpad??
> 
> die temps sind doch vollkommen unnormal.
> da muss was faul sein.
> ...



nein, ich war sogar so frei alle Pad´s zu opfern und habe anstelle von Foile einen versuch mit einer komplet unterlegten Rückenplatte genommen. Sprich, zwischen Backplatte und Grafikkarte war komplett ein Wärmeleitpäd verbaut. Die Backplatte wird auch heiß wie eine Bratpfanne aber! die Hauptwärme der VRM vorne wird nicht abgeführt, die Dinger werden oben wärmer als unten.

Keine Ahnung wie Du auf solche Werte kommen kannst aber bei mir ist das in diversen Szenarien jenseits von gut und böse und diese Ergebnisse bestätigt auch mein Freund mit seinem Feldversuch.

Ich sage nicht, das Du nicht die von dir angegebenen Temps erreichst, nur wir sind hier weit davon entfernt und es bleibt keine Option mehr übrig.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

dann habe ich wohl den besseren airflow im gehäuse.

hab im leerlauf schon hammer temps von:

36°C GPU
28°C vrm1
39°C vrm2

mfg


----------



## Offset (16. Februar 2014)

Wie vehalten sich denn die Temps wenn man einen Lüfter direkt auf die Backplate legt?


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> dann habe ich wohl den besseren airflow im gehäuse.
> 
> hab im leerlauf schon hammer temps von:
> 
> ...


 

IDLE Temps mit Stockkühler (MSI R9 290X Gaming) : 

35 -37°C GPU
27°C vrm1
31°C vrm2

Und Airflow ist perfekt bei mir mit 5x Noiseblockern. Da hab ich schon lange genug dran gearbeitet den zu perfektionieren.  Hab ich auch gute 3 x Umgebaut und Temps verglichen. Hab das System ja gerade erst frisch zusammengebaut.


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Wie vehalten sich denn die Temps wenn man einen Lüfter direkt auf die Backplate legt?


 

Bringt es nicht, könnte sogar sein das dass Plastik anschmilzt. Die vrm müssen von vorne gekühlt werden, anders ist dennen nicht ordentlich beizukommen. Das Rückseitige kühlen ist eigentlich nur eine zusätzliche Entlasstung der vorderen Kühlung der vrm.


----------



## CL4P-TP (16. Februar 2014)

Vorne kann man ja auch noch passive Kühlerchen  aufkleben.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

kann man ja auch...

ich sage dennoch, das da was falsch gemacht worden ist...

es muss ja eine sinnvolle erklärung für deine zu hohen temps geben.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe das gute Stück heute gegen Mittag einen Freund vorbeigerbacht der es nun auch testet. Verbaut ist bei Ihm eine GTX 780 TI von Asus. Er ist auch am verzweifeln. Genau wie bei mir sinken die Temps der GPU auch um ca. 15c aber vrm1 und vrm2 steigen deutlich höher als mit dem Stockkühler so das man nicht mit ruhigen Gewissen zocken kann. Ist auch seit heute Mittag am basteln. ;D
> 
> Dies bestätigt aber auch diese recht realen Testergebnisse mit dem Kraken G10 und der hat einen 92mm Lüfter über den VRM1...
> 
> ...



Mit welchem Programm ließt dein Freund bei seiner Asus 780Ti die VRM Temps aus? 

Die Pumpe bei den AIO-Waküs ist eine Schwachstelle, darüber müssen wir nicht reden. Aber jedes Mal als Beleg für die Untauglichkeit der Kraken G10 den Test von Puget Systems NZXT Kraken G10 Review - Puget Custom Computers zu nennen ist einfach Käse. 
Zusätzlich VRM Heatsinks sind aber natürlich nötig, genau wie beim Xtreme III und Co. Selbst mit VRM Heatsinks erreichen die VRMs einer 290X mit dem Xtreme III bei Auto-PMW (40% Lüfterdrehzahl) unter Crysis 3 109°C, bei 100% PMW 84°C. Getestet im offenen Aufbau auf einem Benchtable und in der PCGH 01/2014 abgedruckt. Zusätzliche VRM Heatsinks waren bei den bisherigen Kühlern immer nötig, egal ob Peter 1, Xtreme III oder Kraken G10 mit einer AIO-Wakü.

Ich hab auch einen Test: NZXT Kraken G10 with NZXT Kraken X40 installed on a Radeon R9 290X

Das Ergebnis sind 55°C der VRM1. 

Warum jetzt bei der.foenfrisur im Furemark und bei dir in BF4 die VRM1 Temps 40°C auseinander liegen ist irgendwie komisch, da ihr beide einen sehr guten Airflow im Gehäuse habt. In dem Fall müssen wie einfach auf weitere Tests warten.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

ich hab eben nochmal bf4 gespielt, was ja auch cpu etc. mehr aufheizt, aber die temps sind alle perfekt.

hattest du das ref-design?

vielleicht nutzen die hersteller auch unterschiedliche bauteile.
ich habe HYNIX-speicher.
welchen hat deine karte? der elpida soll ja schlechter sein und probleme verursachen.

mfg

edit:
außerdem empfiehlt es sich bei der kraken g10 heatsinks zu verwenden


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

Verbaut ist bei mir ebenfalls Hynix Speicher. Die Msi ist im Ref Design, jap. wie gesagt, ich habe ja mehrmals verbaut und das sogar mit voller akasa wärmeleitpad unter der rückenplatte. also ich schließe montagefehler vollkommen aus!

die vrm habe ich zusätlich gekühlt von vorne, mit kühlern aus dem EKL Set, hatte ich auch bereits erwähnt!

es empfiehlt sich vieles aber wenn arctic der meinung ist das dies nötig wäre müssten dem lieferumfang ja welche bei liegen. davon abgesehen reicht eine 100% passive kühlleistung nicht aus um den vrm in schach zu halten... kann mir keiner erzählen. nicht bei der tempratur entwicklung unter volllast bei einer r9 290x. aber laut hersteller ist der hybrid 2 dafür ausreichend ausgelegt.

@ Lios Nudin - mit einem gerät für Industriethermografie, nicht viel größer als ein ein camcorder aber sehr zuverlässig. dieser erkennt allerdings nur die temps der oberfläche, bei der dichte der ummantlung der vrm sind das aber nur 2-3c unterschied habe ich mir sagen lassen zur kerntempratur. gemessen wurde von vorne wo die vrm nackt waren. 

also ich freue mich auf weitere ergebnisse! hab ja nichts dagegen wenn ich falsch liege. dann verbau ich das teil gerne ein 6 und 7 Mal um auch wirklich mein Unkönnen ausschließen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

aber selbst in dem beispiel mit dem kraken g10 hat eine extra kühlkörper die normalen 50°C erreicht.
ohne auch 91°C

das kann also irgendwie alles nicht so sein.

hast du dir eigentlich ein programm für die lüfterkurve geladen und genutzt?

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (16. Februar 2014)

vrm1 50c unter volllast? die stelle habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen! -.-

aber falls du die gpu temp meinst, da ging noch einiges besser bei mir. habe aber zum testen den radiator hinten ausblassend angeschlossen, da sitzt ja dann auch noch der dicke noctua vor - horizontal wohl gemerkt! da waren noch 3cm luft zwischen radiator/lüfter und noctua... also nicht gerade gut. hätte ich den radiator in der front verbaut mit frischluft ansaugend wären die temps deutlich besser gewesen, zumindest die der gpu.

mir waren die vrm temps wichtig und da ich den mittelteil meines festplatten cages ausgebaut habe und vorne 2 x 140mm frischluft einsaugend lüfter verbaut habe sitzt die grafikkarte so perfekt im passiven luftstrom, davon profitieren die vrm temps dann ja wieder.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

nicht??

NZXT Kraken G10 with NZXT Kraken X40 installed on a Radeon R9 290X (Part 2) - YouTube

hier meine werte von eben, nach 30-50min bf4:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## m1ch1 (16. Februar 2014)

habt ihr seitenlüfter instlaiert? bei der anordnung der kühllamellen könnte dieser evtl eienen derartigen tempunterschied erklären


----------



## Canis_Lupus (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe den Hybrid II auf einer HD 6950 installiert. Ich habe eigentlich den Hybrid bestellt, aber dann hat mir mindfactory den nachfolger geschickt...naja für 76€ will ich mal nicht meckern. Ich habe ihn aber noch nicht in Betrieb genommen, da mir gleich aufgefallen ist, dass die VRMs nicht aktiv gekühlt werden, wie noch beim Vorgänger, weswegen ich mir gleich "Watercool Passiv Kühler für VGA RAM 10 Stück" für ca 8€ auf ebay nachgekauft habe. Diese sind aber noch im Versand und ich nehme die Karte auch erst in Betrieb wenn ich fertig mit basteln bin  
Also bei der Installation habe ich mir auch einen abgebrochen. Ich hab mir zwar einige Videos zur Installation angesehen, diese handelten aber noch vom Hybrid I  Ich habe die Original Plastik Folie zur Isolation etwas verhackstückelt, weswegen ich einfach eine Laminierfolie zurechtgeschnitten habe, die auch die ganze Karte abdecken kann (außer die Aussparungen für die Pads  ). Ich hoffe allerdings das diese nicht schmilzt und meine Graka einlaminiert  Könnte das passieren? 
Ich finde auch, dass diese blauen Pads sehr wenig sind und finde die Idee mit zusätzlichen Pads recht interessant. Wo kriegt man die her? 
Und warum sollte man die äußeren Klammern nicht zu fest schrauben? Die sind doch eh aus Plastik und isolieren damit doch genauso wie die Folie, oder nicht?
Leider passt das Layout nicht so ideal, sodass ich nur 5 von 6 Klammern verbauen konnte, was aber durchaus auch mein Fehler sein kann 
Mich hat es stutzig gemacht, dass noch nicht mal Artic selbst Infos zu dem Hybrid II hat... sehr komisch.
Ah und den Lüfter wollte ich schon in vorrauseilendem Gehorsam direkt durch einen Enermax UCTB12 ersetzen, aber der von Arctic soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein...


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

hat die 6950 bei dir keinen Kühler für die VRMs ? Bei meiner XFX 6950 2Gb war ein schwarzer montiert. Den würde ich einfach drauf lassen. Ich habe bei meiner R9 280X den Kühler entfernt und testweise die von AC aufgeklebt, das brachte keinen Unterschied. Wenn du auf die Speicherchips auch noch Kühler aufsetzen willst kann ich dir bei Bedarf ein Link mit Klebepads schicken. Die Dinger nutze ich selbst bei versch. Karten und die halten bombenfest.


----------



## Canis_Lupus (16. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub das war mein Fehler: Die sind mit einem langen schmalen Kühlkörper bedeckt, der an beiden Enden durch 2 Schrauben fest gemacht ist. Ich meinte eigentlich die 8 Speicherchips^^ Die Speicherchips waren auch bei dem Standardkühler ohne Kühlkörper und wurden nur durch den Luftzug gekühlt.

Ich glaube ich habe auch schon 2 passable Lösungsansätze gefunden, falls die Temperaturen auf der unteren Seite der Karte zu hoch werden:

"TTC-SC07TZ(RB) VGA-KUEHLER MIT 2X LUEFTER - Grafikkarten-Kühler" 

Das Teil sieht zwar etwas klapprig aus, aber die Lüfter sind austauschbar und es ist im Prinzip genau das was man braucht.
und:

"Lian Li BS-07R PCI Kühler 140 mm - red" 

wobei hier der Preis von über 30€ abschreckt.

Aber eventuell brauch ich das ja gar nicht. Das wird sich dann im Laufe der Woche zeigen


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

die Speicher waren bei meiner 6950 vom Hauptkühler bedeckt. Ich hoffe den Kühlkörper vom Hybrid 2 gibt es irgendwann mal einzeln zu kaufen. Würde mich in Kombination mit dem Hybrid 1 brenned interessieren.


----------



## Killer (16. Februar 2014)

sowie ich das lese ist es echt ne fummelarbeit und noch aufwendiger wie accelero xtreme 7970er draufzuschnallen. die temps bei vrms sind hier mal super, mal unzureichend. ist echt komisch. ich hoffe es kommen noch andere erfahrungen von den usern hier. habe gesehen, man kann ab den 28.02 auch den accelero 4 bestellen. vielleicht wird das ne bessere lösung da: 1. 3 lüfter die vorne auf die karte pußten, und 2. hinten die geile kühlplatte die (hoffentlich) die vrms noch mit unterstützt die gut zu kühlen. 
man, man: eigentlich wollte ich mir morgen eine r9 bestellen und immer wieder verschiebe ich es nach hinten, weil ich nicht weiß was die beste lösung ist. hmm


----------



## Schlitzer1971 (16. Februar 2014)

der accelero IV wird bestimmt auch interessant aber wie schon geschrieben glaube ich an den Hybrid 1 mit dem Kühler vom Hybrid 2


----------



## die.foenfrisur (16. Februar 2014)

die klammern darfst du nicht so fest ziehen, weil die zum einen dann das pcb und den kühler verbiegen.
zum anderen kommen dann die bauteile des PCBs an den kühlkörper und verursachen unter umständen kurzschlüsse oder andere schäden.

@IDempiree 
hast du denn auch die VRMs die vorne auf der karte sind mit den klebepads versehen?
vielleicht sind das ja die vrm1 ?!

am liebsten hätte ich ja mal fotos von dem zusammenbau gehabt.

mfg


----------



## Hübie (16. Februar 2014)

Von ihm oder der Karte welche er gemacht hat?  

Eindeutig zweideutig...


----------



## sonic1monkey (19. Februar 2014)

gibt es die backplate auch irgendwo einzeln?

Habe zur Zeit noch eine 580gtx im Gigabyte design.

Durch meinen 2ten Bildschirm taktet die Karte nicht runter heißt IDL habe ich knapp 60°C und bei last knapp 80°C.

Die rückseite der Karte wird schon verdamt heiß, kann man kaum anfassen.

Wenn da die Backplate drauf wäre bringt das bestimmt richtig was.

Richtig aufrüsten werde ich erst wenn Nvidia die 880gtx raus bringt + eine Corsair h100i sowas in der richtung. ( wegen dem größeren Radiator)


----------



## Hübie (19. Februar 2014)

Lade dir den nVidia Inspector runter und nutze den multidisplay powersaver. Ist einfacher und günstiger als dass was du vor hast.
Google ist dein Freund


----------



## sonic1monkey (20. Februar 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Lade dir den nVidia Inspector runter und nutze den multidisplay powersaver. Ist einfacher und günstiger als dass was du vor hast.
> Google ist dein Freund


 
Danke dir, 32°C im idl

Habe Arctic angeschrieben ob es die Backplate auch einzeln gibt ( würde ja die wärme unter last immernoch extrem senken)
gibts aber leider nicht einzeln.


----------



## Hübie (20. Februar 2014)

Gern geschehen. Ich hatte auch darunter zu leiden  Mit Kepler is alles gut.


----------



## Canis_Lupus (23. Februar 2014)

Hab heute auch endlich mal das Teil am laufen. Leider ohne die Kühlkörper, die ich bestellt hatte, da die Lieferung wohl verloren gegangen ist :/

max. Temperaturen: 42,5°C und Shader 60°C, VRMs: 51°C

seltsamerweise sind die idle Temperaturen um ca 3°C gestiegen. Von ca. 20°C auf ca. 23°C. 

Ich werde demnächst nochmal ein paar mehr Werte posten.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (23. Februar 2014)

na dann haste ja beim bau alles richtig gemacht...
idle-temps sind doch ok.

20°C haste bestimmt beim kälteren zimmer gehabt 
denn das ist ist ja schon unlogisch wenig

mfg


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (23. Februar 2014)

Der Kerl beim Overclockers Forum hat auch gute Werte, andere wiederum installieren das Teil 4-5x und haben ne Karte die den Hitzetod stirbt, schon seltsam. Bin mal gespannt, wann erste Reviews auftauchen, am Besten mit mehreren Karten getestet, ist ja nun nicht mehr so schwer, da kein Kleber etc nötig ist, bis auf ne wohl ungemein komplizierte Installation.


----------



## Canis_Lupus (24. Februar 2014)

was mir auch noch sauer aufgestoßen ist: 
Der interne 19 pol. USB 3.0 auf meinem Mainboard (Asrock Z77 Pro4) wird von den Kühlrippen verdeckt, sodass ich an der Gehäusefront kein USB 3.0 mehr habe 

Ich bin im Moment am überlegen wie ich das Problem behebe und hab mir schon was mit nem PCIe x1 riser und ner USB 3.0 steckarte mit internem 19 pol. Anschluss überlegt. Das sind aber alles Folgekosten und Zeitfresser, die mir nicht so gefallen.

Das Problem liegt aber am Mainboard, da das Layout dafür nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (24. Februar 2014)

Da wäre es günstiger ein anderes Mainboard zu kaufen und deines zu veräußern. Beim Mainboardkauf achte ich auch immer darauf, das die Anschlüsse alle gewinkelt sind, so das man leicht alle Kabel verbinden kann, selbst bei übergroßen/langen Steckkarten, Erfahrung die man erst ein mal machen muss


----------



## IDempiree (24. Februar 2014)

Galaxy_Radio schrieb:


> Da wäre es günstiger ein anderes Mainboard zu kaufen und deines zu veräußern. Beim Mainboardkauf achte ich auch immer darauf, das die Anschlüsse alle gewinkelt sind, so das man leicht alle Kabel verbinden kann, selbst bei übergroßen/langen Steckkarten, Erfahrung die man erst ein mal machen muss



Kannst Du mir bitte ein Mainboard nennen bei dem USB3 interne PIN Stecker für die Frontanschlüsse gewinkelt ist, mir will gerade keines einfallen...


----------



## Galaxy_Radio (24. Februar 2014)

Das Mainboard welches ich nutze hat z.B. sowas MSI Z77 MPOWER (7751-030R) Preisvergleich | Deutschland - Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

Da Du Z87 hast, wäre dies das Gegenstück: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/msi-z87-mpower-sp-7818-009r-a991626.html

Oder günstiger: http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/msi-z87-g55-7821-010r-a954566.html - http://preisvergleich.hardwareluxx.de/msi-z87-g45-gaming-7821-001r-a953892.html


----------



## CL4P-TP (24. Februar 2014)

Du kannst auch mal bei Conrad nach solchen USB-Winkel gucken, meines Wissens haben die sowas.


----------



## Hübie (24. Februar 2014)

Ich hab den AC H II am Wochenende live gehört...bzw. nicht gehört  Wahnsinn was dass Teil mit einer 290X anstellt. Also mich hats einfach nur beeindruckt. Was mich nach wie vor stört ist der fette Kühler auf der backplate. Das ist für mGPU wahrscheinlich subopimal. Wäre klasse wenn das hier mal einer testen könnte und Werte angibt.


----------



## JohnnyXVI (27. Februar 2014)

Gibts noch mehr Leute die vom neuen Hybrd II berichten können?
Manche sagen super, manche sagen schlecht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. Februar 2014)

schlecht sagen nur diejenigen, die ihn falsch installiert haben bzw. wo er nicht passt, wegen der backplate

mfg


----------



## IDempiree (28. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> schlecht sagen nur diejenigen, die ihn falsch installiert haben bzw. wo er nicht passt, wegen der backplate
> 
> mfg



was ein blödsinn... selten so ein dummen, schwachsinnigen, blödsinn gelesen! Das Teil ist nervig, was die Installation angeht, ja aber falsch machen kann man da rein gar nichts! Das Ding bringt es nicht im High End Bereich, so wenig wie jede andere Kühllösung mit passiver vrm Kühlung die nicht aktiv mit Lüftern / Wasser abgekühlt werden. Ende!

Deine Werte die Du hier teilweise rausgehauen hast unter 15min Furmark übertreffen ja schönste Wasserkühlungen... also wenn ich zu dumm bin um das Ding richtig zu installieren dann bist Du ein Schwätzer vor dem Herrn. Amen!

Also so ein Ego muss man erstmal öffentlich an den Tag legen.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. Februar 2014)

dann sage mir doch, wieso oder wo genau er denn schlecht ist, außer der frickeligen installation? (wo man sehr wohl viel falsch machen kann)
der hybrid 1 bringt doch ähnliche werte...

komm her und überzeuge dich von meinen werten, bevor du hier mit dummen, schwachsinnigen & blödsinnigen unterstellungen daherkommst  
ich brauche kein schwätzer sein, was hätte ich davon?



mfg


----------



## IDempiree (28. Februar 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> schlecht sagen nur diejenigen, die ihn falsch installiert haben
> 
> &
> 
> ...bevor du hier mit dummen, schwachsinnigen & blödsinnigen unterstellungen daherkommst





Also wer kommt hier wem mit unterstellungen? Hanswurst und seine Smiley Gang will doch da meinen!


Und nochmals; Ohne zusätzliche Modifikationen kann es das Ding nicht packen die VRM bei einer R9 290X unter Gaming Last @ BF4 etc zu kühlen, geschweige denn auf Benchmark Ebene a la Furmark.
GPU Temps hin oder her, ich rede hier von VRM Kühlung die so oder so allen Herstellern und Designern schwer zu fallen scheint.


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

Mal ganz locker hier, bloß nicht gleich beleidigend werden, das bringt doch nichts. 
Ich würde ihm hier keinesfalls Lügen oder dergleichen unterstellen, da ja auch einige andere gleichwertige Temperaturen erreicht haben.


----------



## IDempiree (28. Februar 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Mal ganz locker hier, bloß nicht gleich beleidigend werden, das bringt doch nichts.
> Ich würde ihm hier keinesfalls Lügen oder dergleichen unterstellen, da ja auch einige andere gleichwertige Temperaturen erreicht haben.


 
Lese bitte den Theard in der richtigen Reihenfolge und Du siehst wer hier wann angefangen ist mit dummen Unterstellungen. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das er Lügt sondern gesagt - wenn er so einen Schwachsinn behauptet könnte ich ja auch sagen das er schwätzt! Da ist ein Unterschied im kleinem Detail aber der ist recht Groß wenn man in der Lage ist Formulierungen zu verstehen! Das ist das schöne an der deutschen Sprache, man kann mit Ihr spielen. Also bitte beim lesen;
Reihenfolge beachten - lesen und verstehen - verstehen und kommentieren. Danke.

Die Temps von den VRM können hier von niemanden bestätigt werden! GPU ist eine andere Sache, da hatte ich auch gute Werte und auch ein kleiner 1080p Test in Valley hilft hier nicht wirklich.

Spiel 10 - 15min BF4/Crysis3, tab raus und schau auf GPUz nach deinem VRM. Dann sag mir nochmal das dass Gesund ist und dann "wenn man den Mut hat" spiel einfach nochmal 15min weiter und Du wirst direkt den Reset Panik Knopf drücken!


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. Februar 2014)

eben.
deswegen behaupte ich auch, das beim zusammenbau etwas schief gegangen sein MUSS, wenn die temps bei 90-100°C liegen.

denn es ist nunmal ein komplett anderes kühlkonzept für die VRMs, als es andere hersteller machen.

btw.
der forenuser "huebie" (hat hier auch schon im thread geschrieben) war hier schon bei mir vor ort und konnte sich davon überzeugen.

die unterstellungen sind genauso dumm, wie user die behaupten bf4 ist mit win8.1 langsamer, als mit win7....am ende ist es ihr eigenes system, wo der fehler liegt, nicht windows 8.1.

gleiches gilt für den hybrid 2.
wer es falsch macht, meckert eben.

mfg


----------



## beren2707 (28. Februar 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Da ist ein Unterschied im kleinem Detail aber der ist recht Groß wenn man in der Lage ist Formulierungen zu verstehen! Das ist das schöne an der deutschen Sprache, man kann mit Ihr spielen. Also bitte beim lesen;
> Reihenfolge beachten - lesen und verstehen - verstehen und kommentieren. Danke.


Ich habe gelesen und auch verstanden. Was ich wie interpretierend werte, das ist doch wohl meine Sache? Zudem finde ich es amüsant, dass du ernsthaft glaubst mich hinsichtlich Textverständnis und deutscher Sprache belehren zu müssen/können - ist zufällig genau mein Spezialgebiet. 


IDempiree schrieb:


> was ein *blödsinn* [Hervorh. d. Verf.]... selten so ein *dummen,  schwachsinnigen, blödsinn* [Hervorh. d. Verf.] gelesen! Das Teil ist nervig, was die  Installation angeht, ja aber *falsch machen kann man da rein gar  nichts *[Hervorh. d. Verf.]!


Was gibts da viel zu interpretieren? Kann man durchaus beleidigend verstehen, oder?

P.S. Nebenbei gesagt tuts mir wirklich leid, dass du meinen oberen Post noch zusätzlich als eskalierend empfunden hast. Ich habe den Thread seit Eröffnung verfolgt und kenne sämtliche Posts. Ich wollte eher deeskalierend eingreifen und betonen, dass die Werte mit sehr positiven und negativen Erfahrungen so weit auseinander liegen, dass man mMn auf "neutrale" Tests in reproduzierbareren Umgebungen warten sollte, um eine Wertung zu fällen. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass die recht komplexe Montage Fallstricke birgt, die solche Unterschiede erklären könnten, weshalb mehrere Tests zur Vergleichbarkeit ideal wären. Warten wirs einfach ab, okay?


----------



## Hübie (1. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Also wer kommt hier wem mit unterstellungen? Hanswurst und seine Smiley Gang will doch da meinen!
> 
> 
> Und nochmals; Ohne zusätzliche Modifikationen kann es das Ding nicht packen die VRM bei einer R9 290X unter Gaming Last @ BF4 etc zu kühlen, geschweige denn auf Benchmark Ebene a la Furmark.
> GPU Temps hin oder her, ich rede hier von VRM Kühlung die so oder so allen Herstellern und Designern schwer zu fallen scheint.


 
Ich habs mit eignen Augen gesehen und mit den Ohren (nicht) gehört. Also wer hier ein Quacksalber ist will ich mal nicht sagen.  Vielleicht hast dich ja 0b3Rb0bmäßig angestellt und das nicht so hinbekommen. 

Der ACH II is schon ein geiles Teil, aber halt echt frickelig zu installieren. Natürlich steigen und fallen passiv gekühlte Komponenten mit der Gehäusebelüftung. Das von foenfrisur verwendete Graphite 600T hat ja schon eine durchdachte Kühlung. Oben sitzt eine Corsair H100 mit zwei Scythe Gentle Typhoon mit 800 UpM, vorne der mitgelieferte Lüfter und hinten halt der Radi vom ACH II. Das Teil ist sauleise. Ich konnte den im Zimmer nur wahrnehmen wenn man still war. Total beeindruckend. 

Edit: VRM1 war bei 57°C und da hatte er BF4 schon eine ganze Weile am laufen. VRM2 erinnere ich mich genau. War aber ne 5 am Anfang.


----------



## Blubbertzz (1. März 2014)

Leute hört doch mal auf euch zu streiten, das bringt doch nix! 
Lasst uns die ersten offiziellen Tests abwarten, dann wird sich zeigen, wer Recht behält


----------



## m1ch1 (1. März 2014)

Am ende werden beide recht behalten, da es auf das Gehäuse und den luftstrom ankommt, ob die Backplate die "normalen" aufkleb kühlkörperchen schlagen kann.

Vorteil backplate:
- größere Fläche 
- theoretisch Kühlere anstomende luft

Vorteil traditionelle Kühlkörper:
- Werden durch kühlkörper lüfter mit luft versorgt.

In der theorie ist die Backplate also im Vorteil, sofern diese im Luftstrom liegt.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (1. März 2014)

offenbar muss die backplate nicht mal im luftstrom liegen.

habe seit einer woche den frontlüfter abgeschaltet und von dem temps gibt es vielleicht 1grad abweichung nach oben.

am ende kühlt er sich selbst durch die thermische konvektion.

mfg


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. März 2014)

Würde mit dem Hybrid 2 SLI/CF auf mATX geben? Also reichen ihm 2 Slots? Und was sagt ihr zu der Bewertung auf Mf? Arctic Cooling Accelero Hybrid II - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2014)

Was ich von dieser Bewertung halte? Überhaupt nichts. Ich glaube zu wissen, von wem die ist und der wettert nicht nur dort gegen das Teil. Er ist aber wohl der einzige, der zu doof war den richtig zu montieren. Die meisten User hier im Forum sind jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit. Die Installation ist wohl wirklich nicht das einfachste, aber der Mehrheit zufolge, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.

Lass dich also nicht unnötig davon verunsichern.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (7. März 2014)

Habs mir schon gedacht  Werde den Wohl dann mal Ordern, scheint ja Top zu sein


----------



## drebbin (7. März 2014)

Hätte gute Lust den Vergleich zu meinem ACX III zu testen


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2014)

Das wäre natürlich super. Also wenn du Kosten und Aufwand nicht scheust...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (7. März 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ich von dieser Bewertung halte? Überhaupt nichts. Ich glaube zu wissen, von wem die ist und der wettert nicht nur dort gegen das Teil. Er ist aber wohl der einzige, der zu doof war den richtig zu montieren. Die meisten User hier im Forum sind jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit. Die Installation ist wohl wirklich nicht das einfachste, aber der Mehrheit zufolge, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Lass dich also nicht unnötig davon verunsichern.


 

danke 
schön dass du das geschrieben hast, sonst hätte ich das gemacht 

stimme dem so zu. das ding ist top, wenn man ihn korrekt installiert.

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (7. März 2014)

Also ich kann schon verstehen das man sauer ist, wenn's nicht funktioniert. Die Fehler einfach dem Produkt zuzuschreiben obwohl viele andere derart zufrieden sind, das ist einfach...


----------



## hammelgammler (8. März 2014)

Ist der Hybrid 2 jetzt abgesehen von der Backplate ein besserer Kühler? 
Das heißt, wird die GPU zwingend besser gekühlt, als mit dem normalen Hybrid? 

Ich müsste mir einen neuen besorgen, da bei meinem Hybrid der Lüfter defekt ist. Oder wäre die Kombination aus Hybrid 1 + Backplate des Hybrid 2 die beste Lösung? (Auch wenn man wahrscheinlich die Backplate nicht einzeln kaufen kann) 
Könnte man eventuell auch einfach den Lüfter gegen einen neuen bzw anderen tauschen?


----------



## Rizoma (8. März 2014)

Die neuen Arctic Kühler sind in meinen Augen kagge  durch die neue Backplate passen die neuen kühler bei mir nicht mehr rein (CPu kühler ist im Weg) ich werde mir als nächsten den Peter 2 anschauen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. März 2014)

ob er besser als der der vorgänger ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

der 2er ist zumindest schonmal sehr gut, was temps etc. angeht.

also ich bereue keinen cent.

mfg


----------



## m1ch1 (8. März 2014)

wie viele slots sollten den nach oben noch platz sein? reicht einer? 

Und ist schon ein realese termin bekannt? Caseking verschiebt ja immer noch weiter nach hinten. inzwischen schon 11.4 (also beim ACX4. der hybrid wird warsch auch nicht viel früher den markt erreichen.)


----------



## IDempiree (8. März 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was ich von dieser Bewertung halte? Überhaupt nichts. Ich glaube zu wissen, von wem die ist und der wettert nicht nur dort gegen das Teil. Er ist aber wohl der einzige, der zu doof war den richtig zu montieren. Die meisten User hier im Forum sind jedenfalls sehr zufrieden damit. Die Installation ist wohl wirklich nicht das einfachste, aber der Mehrheit zufolge, lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Lass dich also nicht unnötig davon verunsichern.


 
Er glaubt zu wissen... nicht nur dort... zu doof... unnötig verunsichern


So, so! Da haben wir aber ein ganz aufgewecktes Kerlchen unter uns. Was glaubt er denn zu wissen wer wir sind? Wir sind nicht Borg sondern David. David ist nur hier im Forum angemeldet aber liest auch andere Foren aber aus Interesse wo ist denn dort wenn nicht hier? Der David ist auch nicht zu doof, doof sind Züge ohne Speisewagen aber nicht der David, der David ist gebildet, das sind Züge ohne Speisewagen nicht -merke dir das als Leitsatz!
(Achtung! Absatz!)
Verunsichern lassen sich nur die Unsicheren, Männer legen selbst Hand an und machen unglückliche Erfahrungen. Hast Du selbst Hand angelegt? Nein! Also schweig still oder kauf dir das Teil, schnall es auf eine R9 290X und werde vom Geschichtenerzähler zum Berichterstatter deiner Taten.

Für den Fall der Fälle das Du dich auf eine Produktbewertung beziehst, ja - das ist meine! Das ist aber auch kein wettern sondern meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Hybrid II und diese kann ich ja kund tun in Form einer Produktbewertung, dort wo ich mein Produkt gekauft habe. Stimmt´s?


Liest sich für dich wie Doofsinn, oder? Ist aber mehr Wahrheit drin versteckt als in jeder Offenbarung die Du hier bisher im Theard von dir gegeben hast. Denk mal drüber nach.
Ansonsten, shake hands my friend! Wer zu letzt lacht... Du kennst ja den Rest.


----------



## Cleriker (8. März 2014)

Oha, da hab ich wohl einen Nerv getroffen, was? Komm wieder runter! Das ist bestimmt nicht gut für deinen Blutdruck. 

Hätte ich dich gemeint, hätte ich es auch gesagt. Schließlich bist du hier ja direkt vertreten und kannst was dazu sagen.

Derjenige den ich meinte, sitzt auf LAN immer neben mir und heißt Mario (sorry an dieser Stelle, falls du das liest). Der war schonmal auf WaKü, ist aber wieder gewechselt, weil WaKü ja nie funktioniert und total miese temps liefer. Warum? Weil der feine Herr meinte seinen AGB tiefer als seine pumpe zu hängen und sich wunderte, wenn es nicht laufen will. Revoltec-Lüfter zu verbauen und sich über Lautstärke aufzuregen. Die Wärmeleitpads des GPU-kühlers zu versauen und Paste zu benutzen, welche dann keinen Kontakt hatte. Also wirklich in so einer hauruck-aktion alles umrüsten und falsch zu machen. Sich aber nicht belehren ließ.

Na und genau der hat sich einen Hybrid 2 geschossen und "montiert". Das Teil hing dermaßen locker auf der Karte, dass man es durchs Sichtfenster schon sehen konnte. Temps hat er nicht mal überprüft, weil das ja gehen muss. Auf die Frage wie lange er zum umrüsten gebraucht hätte, sagte er "Viertel Stunde". Die Karte hat die LAN nicht durchgehalten und er war nur über den kühler am meckern und wollte den auch entsprechend bewerten. 

Da sich die Bewertung wenig sachlich, sondern trotzig liest (genau wie dein Beitrag eben), bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das Mario war. 

Davon ab, bist du bisher trotzdem der einzige hier, der Temperaturprobleme mit dem Kühler hat. Deshalb, egal wie gebildet du auch sein magst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es an dir lag. Wie oft hast du den denn neu montiert, nachdem die Temperaturen so schlecht waren?


----------



## azzih (8. März 2014)

pardon verlesen


----------



## hammelgammler (8. März 2014)

Hat jemand Empfehlungen für gute VRM Kühler? (Passiv) 
Die von EKL (Alpenföhn), also die schwarzen sind ja nirgends mehr Verfügbar... 
Ich weiß noch nicht, welchen Kühler ich mir kaufen soll, könnte mir wieder einen Hybrid 1 kaufen für wenig Geld, oder aber den Hybrid 2, dann muss ich aber den Silver Arrow nach oben blasen lassen. 
Ich könnte mir auch beide besorgen für knapp 50€, und dann beides Kombinieren. 
Ich benötige allerdings trotzdem noch gute VRM Kühler...


----------



## JohnnyXVI (8. März 2014)

hammelgammler schrieb:


> Hat jemand Empfehlungen für gute VRM Kühler? (Passiv)
> Die von EKL (Alpenföhn), also die schwarzen sind ja nirgends mehr Verfügbar...
> Ich weiß noch nicht, welchen Kühler ich mir kaufen soll, könnte mir wieder einen Hybrid 1 kaufen für wenig Geld, oder aber den Hybrid 2, dann muss ich aber den Silver Arrow nach oben blasen lassen.
> Ich könnte mir auch beide besorgen für knapp 50€, und dann beides Kombinieren.
> Ich benötige allerdings trotzdem noch gute VRM Kühler...


 
Zalman ZM-RHS1 RAM-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich glaub was anderes findest nicht mehr. Bei Caseking und Mindfactory sind das die einzigen


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. März 2014)

leider ist das echt mager

Cooler Master SAC-P01-U RAM-Cooler (versch. Farben) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ZEROtherm ZH100, VGA-RAM-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
http://www.amazon.de/Cooltek-VGA-RA...F8&qid=1394279259&sr=8-1&keywords=vram+kühler

sonst mal auf egay oder so schauen.

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (8. März 2014)

Die von Cooltek müssten dich ganz gut sein oder nicht? 
Kupfer leitet die Wärme doch besser als Aluminium. Allerdings denke ich nicht das diese auf die VRM 1 "Brücke" passen oder?... 
Alle anderen Teile sind eigentlich ganz okay bestückt, bisschen fusch aber es geht wohl...

Edit: Ich bin auch echt mal gespannt wie der Hybrid 2 in Reviews abschneidet, ich weiß immernoch noch nicht, ob ich einen gebrauchten Hybrid 1 kaufen will, oder einen Hybrid 2. Falls ich den Lüfter wieder heile kriege werde ich wohl beim Hybrid bleiben, aber wenn der hinüber ist muss in nächster Zeit was neues her.


----------



## Hübie (9. März 2014)

IDempiree schrieb:


> Er glaubt zu wissen... nicht nur dort... zu doof... unnötig verunsichern
> 
> 
> So, so! Da haben wir aber ein ganz aufgewecktes Kerlchen unter uns. Was glaubt er denn zu wissen wer wir sind? Wir sind nicht Borg sondern David. David ist nur hier im Forum angemeldet aber liest auch andere Foren aber aus Interesse wo ist denn dort wenn nicht hier? Der David ist auch nicht zu doof, doof sind Züge ohne Speisewagen aber nicht der David, der David ist gebildet, das sind Züge ohne Speisewagen nicht -merke dir das als Leitsatz!
> ...



Hast du zu warm geduscht oder was  Du hast den sicher nicht richtig montiert und daher schlechte Ergebnisse. Ist halt nix für so Mario's / David's  Was hast denn jetzt für ne Kühlung? Dicke Backen?


----------



## Canis_Lupus (10. März 2014)

Ich hab dem Hybrid II bei mir noch etwas unter die Arme gegriffen:
Es pustet nun dieses Teil auf die Kartenunterseite:
Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kühler in Luftkühlung: VGA-Kühler | heise online Preisvergleich
die ich zudem mit diesen Teilchen ausgerüstet habe:
Watercool Passiv Kühler für VGA RAM 10 Stück
ausgestattet habe. 
Leider hat das außer Platz- und Geldverlust gar nichts gebracht 
Es könnte auch an einem schlechtem Luftstrom liegen, aber ich wüsste nicht wieso.
Auf jeden Fall, ist das ein Argument, weshalb der Hybrid II von der Kühlleistung her mindestens gleichwertig mit seinem Vorgänger sein dürfte, nur eben standardmäßig leiser.


----------



## IDempiree (10. März 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Hast du zu warm geduscht oder was  Du hast den sicher nicht richtig montiert und daher schlechte Ergebnisse. Ist halt nix für so Mario's / David's  Was hast denn jetzt für ne Kühlung? Dicke Backen?


 
Hübie, deinen Bruder kann ich verstehen. Er vertritt seine Erfahrungen und seinen Standpunkt zu dem Hybrid II. Wie man das macht liegt eben am Charakter des Menschen selbst - mögliche Beispiele wären da eben zum einen das Erläutern seiner eigenen Erfahrungen und dem darauf basierendem Wissen und eine andere Möglichkeit ist eben folgende; Sobald jemand etwas gegenteiliges behauptet und mit seinen Erfahrungen die meinen in Frage stellen will, bezeichne ich Ihn einfach als dumm. Rufen die Leute dann noch nicht auf anhieb alle im Chor; Der ist dumm! Was macht man dann? Man sagt seinem Bruder auch er soll rufen; Der ist dumm! Treu der Familie ruft dieser dann auch so und schon sagen zwei Leute der ist dumm. Darauf folgt der dritte Leser dem Beispiel...

Also die zweite Variante ist weit effektiver wie Ihr seht und hat schon im römischen Forum funktioniert - das nennt man dann den Mitlaufeffekt.

Aber nun noch mal speziell zu dir Hübie, ist ja nicht so das wir beide schon fertig wären... Deine komische Art wirkt vielmehr recht seltsam. Du lechzt ja gradewegs nach Aufmerksamkeit.
Entweder bist Du noch recht jung und brauchst auch einfach den typischen Beifallklatscher um dich und dein Ego zu stärken, was einfach in der Natur der Pubertät liegt oder aber Du bist bereits in voller geistiger Reife und das wiederum wäre sehr traurig.  Das Internet ist seit seinen ersten Stunden dafür bekannt Menschen einen Raum zu geben an dem Sie sich verwirklichen können aber dafür gibt es dann auch die entsprechende Plattform und ich glaube einfach das dies hier mehr oder weniger nicht dem gerecht wird was Du suchst und brauchst.
Deine seltsame Art wird bestimmt der ein oder andere Mal wahrnehmen und davon dann vielleicht sogar ein zehntel lustig oder Unterhaltsam finden aber wie gesagt, Du wirst andere Orte im Internet finden wo Menschen wie Du mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhaschen können.

Meine Aufmerksamkeit hattest Du auch kurz mit folgender Behauptung: _„Was nicht erwähnt wurde: die.foenfrisur hat das Die geschliffen und poliert. Also nicht wundern wenn bei euch die Temps etwas höher liegen“ und als das dann in Frage gestellt wurde hast Du sogar noch auf Youtube Videos verwiesen… _

Naja, vielmehr muss ich auch eigentlich nicht sagen – Manchmal kann folgendes Wort sich gut alleine vertreten: *Seltsam*.


----------



## tsd560ti (10. März 2014)

Kann es sein, dass du ein Montagsmodell erwischt hast? Wenn Montagefehler wirklich ausgeschlossen sind, würde ich den mal Umtauschen. 
PS: Die anscheinend sehr miesen Vrm Temps kannst du sicherlich durch Schleifen des Die fixen.


----------



## IDempiree (10. März 2014)

Ich habe mehrmals montiert, das gleiche haben wir zu zweit dann noch bei einer anderen karte gemacht und hier sogar die vrm temps mit einem externen gerät beobachtet und es ist wie von mir beschrieben.

aber das sind ja meine erfahrungen und im grunde hätte ich die von der föhnwelle auch nicht in frage gestellt, hätte er nicht angefangen zu wettern. 

ich für meinen teil bin mit dem ding durch, gute gpu temps hin oder her. für mich sind beim oc die vrm eben auch wichtig und da konnte mich das ding nicht überzeugen. nach einem ausführlichen bericht und ergebnisse an MF wurde dieser dann auch sofort zurück genommen - so verbaut wie er war. 

das war das ende für mich mit dem hybrid II aber so manches kommentar wie das gerade eben von hübie kann und vorallem will ich das nicht so stehen lassen. hat aber eigentlich nix mehr mit dem hybrid II am hut.


----------



## hammelgammler (10. März 2014)

So, ich hab mir gerade den Hybrid 2 bestellt. 
Der Hybrid 1 ist auch auf dem Weg nach mir, wahrscheinlich versuche ich dann eine Kombination aus Hybrid 1 und Hybrid 2, also die Pumpe und Backplate vom Hybrid 2, und die Frontplate vom Hybrid 1.
Mal schauen wie das so ist...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. März 2014)

@IDempiree

wo habe ich dich denn als dumm bezeichnet? und mit keinem wort habe ich hier im thread oder außerhalb um mithilfe zum bashen gebeten (alle erwachsen hier oder?). das kann ich auch wunderbar alleine, wenn ich wollte.
vielleicht ist das deine eigene paranoia, weil du dich ja offenbar mit unendlicher weisheit bestückt fühlst. aber das war ein schuss ins eigene knie.

mein problem ist vielmehr, dass du versuchst ein produkt schlechtzureden, welches bei dir versagt hat, ohne deine (vielleicht) eigene unwissenheit über technische zusammenhänge/hintergrundwissen zu hinterfragen.
mir würde es nicht einfallen, ein produkt schlecht zu reden, welches nur bei mir schlecht funktioniert, bei anderen jedoch nicht.

ebenso passen mir vollkommen zu recht, wie du mir zustimmen wirst müssen, deine quasi lügen-bezichtigungen ggü. meiner werte, die ich hier poste.
es ist jeder herzlich willkommen bei mir, wenn er es in live sehen möchte.

die montage ist schwierig und kann zu einigen fehlern führen, das habe ich ja nunmal auch geschrieben.

@hammel
das nenne ich mal geld verbrennen^^

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (10. März 2014)

Ja hab ich mir im Nachhinein irgendwie auch gedacht... 
Die passivkühler kommen ja eh wieder runter und es kommen neue drauf, von daher denke ich das die VRM Temps danach ganz ordentlich sein werden. 
Ich bin mir nur ziemlich unsicher, wie du so extrem gute GPU und VRM Temps haben kannst, und das mit dem einen Lüfter der dabei war... 
Ich hatte 2 Noctua F12 am Radiator und ich hatte knapp 6°C mehr unter Last bei ca die Hälfte des maximalen Umdrehungen der Noctua... Und ich denke zwei Noctua F12 auf 60% haben deutlich mehr Druck als einer auf 100% von den Standard teilen... 
Du hattest zwar auch das Die poliert, aber das kann doch nicht so einen Unterschied machen, zudem haben die Lüfter die Luft von außen nach innen in das Gehäuse geblasen, also so ziemlich das "beste" was so geht mit dem Hybrid. 
Hab mich gefragt ob das vielleicht am Hybrid 2 selber liegt, also an der Pumpe oder an dem Kupferblock der auf das Die kommt. Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. März 2014)

nein.
erstmal habe ich den DIE nicht geschliffen, sondern nur gereinigt/poliert. (ich weiß, du hast nur "polieren" geschrieben)
das würde ja wohl jeder so machen.

und einen DIE zu schleifen habe ich noch NIE gehört oder gesehen. höchstens den IHS.

und natürlich ist das mitnichten der grund für die guten vrm-temperaturen.

es liegt scheinbar einzig und alleine an der backplate und den WL-pads dazwischen.
eine andere erklärung kann ich nicht liefern.

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (10. März 2014)

Naja ich habe ja wahrlich nicht behauptet du hast etwas anderes gemacht als das DIE poliert.  
Darf ich fragen, wie du es poliert hast? Wahrscheinlich mach ich das bei mir auch mal. 

Und ich meine eig wieso deine GPU Temp so niedrig ist, nicht deine VRM Temps, um die GPU kümmert sich ja wirklich nur die "Pumpe", der Passivblock hinten hat damit doch recht wenig zu tun. Ich frage mich nur, wie deine GPU Temp so niedrig sein kann im Vergleich zu meiner, ich meine 6°C unter Last Unterschied, obwohl du den stock Luffi @ 100% hattest und ich zwei Noctua F12 @ 60%. Raumtemperatur war jetzt nicht wirklich die höchste bei mir, denke Standard irgendwie... 
Daraufhin hab ich mir gedacht, ob es vielleicht am Radiator bzw an der Pumpe an sich liegen kann, das die irgendwie verbessert wurden von Arctic. 

Naja in ein paar Tagen ist der neue Hybrid 1 bei mir, dann wird nochmal geguckt was ich so für Temps damit habe...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. März 2014)

das fängt schon damit an, das ich die gc extreme WLP verwende.
quasi die beste WLP, wenn man die liquids mal weg lässt.

dazu dann noch evtl. die verteilung oder menge dieser.
und auch die sonstigen umstände spielen da ja nunmal mit rein.
raum-temp, gehäuse etc.

ich habe eine h100, weshalb auch die cpu die gpu nicht wirklich aufheizen wird.

andere erklärungen kann ich dir auch nicht liefern.

das polieren des DIE ist das ganz normale reinigen mit acetonreiem nagellackentferner, steht hier aber alles schon im thread^^
den hab ich mir von meiner frau geliehen 

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (11. März 2014)

Ich sehe gerade das die GC Extreme wesentlich besser sein soll als die Arctic MX-4, ich denke ich werde mir die GC Extreme auch mal bestellen. 
Schaden kann das ja nicht. 

Edit: Hab mir gleichzeitig noch die Arkasa Wärmeleitpads mitbestellt, eventuell für die VRMs wenn ich die alten ab mache. 
Sollte damit trotzdem besser sein, jetzt gerade ist da eine Kombination aus Wärmeleitkleber und Wärmeleitpads drauf...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. März 2014)

hier findest du fotos und details von meinem zusammenbau.

ich habe beim hybrid 2 nur die befürchtung, das er evtl. häufiges zusammenbauen nicht so mag.

2 posts:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...g-hybrid-ii-ist-angekommen-8.html#post6154976

*WICHTIG sind auch die VRMs vorne auf der platine*, siehe fotos

mfg


----------



## hammelgammler (11. März 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob der lange Balken gut ist zur VRM Kühlung vom Alpenföhn VGA Chip Heatsink Set? 
Bzw ob dieser überhaupt mit dem Hybrid 1 passt?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. März 2014)

müsste passen.
platz ist da ja.

mfg


----------



## der Unzensierte (11. März 2014)

@hammelgammler: Vergiß mal ganz schnell den Gedanken, den VRM1 auf einer R9 mit einem von diesen Alpenföhn-Dingern kalt zu bekommen - oder dem was andere dazu tun. Ich bastel hier seit Tagen an einem eigenen Kühler für den VRM1 und habe das Glück, dass der Peter2 bis zum PCB 19mm Platz hat. Deshalb hat Arctic dem XtemeIV eine backplate spendiert. Aktuell bin ich bei knapp unter 80°C im Heaven und im quiet-mode - mit einigem an Cu und noch mehr Fläche in Alu.


----------



## amix (12. März 2014)

Ich will den Thread nicht kapern, aber ist die NZXT Kraken G10 nicht auch interessant für Leute, die eine Hybrid Lösung fahren würden?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. März 2014)

ja, aber 40€ für ein simples metallgestell + AiO ist am ende viel zu teuer und bringt kaum mehr.
der AC Hybrid 2 liegt bei 70-80€

mfg


----------



## CochsyMC (12. März 2014)

ich habe noch eine H920 von Antec und wollte mir auch den G10 Kraken gestellen nur leider passt er nicht auf meine Custom PCB von MSI nicht drauf 
Für Leute die noch eine AiO haben ist das durchaus lohnenswert.


----------



## hammelgammler (12. März 2014)

der Unzensierte schrieb:


> @hammelgammler: Vergiß mal ganz schnell den Gedanken, den VRM1 auf einer R9 mit einem von diesen Alpenföhn-Dingern kalt zu bekommen - oder dem was andere dazu tun. Ich bastel hier seit Tagen an einem eigenen Kühler für den VRM1 und habe das Glück, dass der Peter2 bis zum PCB 19mm Platz hat. Deshalb hat Arctic dem XtemeIV eine backplate spendiert. Aktuell bin ich bei knapp unter 80°C im Heaven und im quiet-mode - mit einigem an Cu und noch mehr Fläche in Alu.



Andere Leute haben es doch auch relativ gut geschafft den VRM 1 zu kühlen oder nicht? 
Wahrscheinlich wollte ich auch die Methode mit der Referenzkühlplatte versuchen, und darauf dann viele kleine passiv Kühlkörper extra aufbringen. 
Sollte ja soweit ich das gelesen habe die effektivste Methode sein.


----------



## Canis_Lupus (13. März 2014)

Wie kommt man denn bei der VRM Temperatur auf 80°C ? Bei mir sind die bei max. 63°C. Die Shader sind allerdings nach 6,5 min furmark bei 78,5°C gelandet, trotz Cu-Kühlkörperchen und aktiver Luftkühlung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (13. März 2014)

furmark ist aber auch ein sinnlos-szenario, welches man ja so nie erreicht.
außer man will im winter testen, wie es im sommer sein könnte. 

aber im schnitt liege ich da bei ähnlichen temps 
und das ist für mich gut so.

mfg


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (25. März 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob der Kühler auch auf meine Inno 3d Gtx770 Herculez 3x Ultra drauf passt?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. März 2014)

ich sehe da erstmal kein problem selber mal beim hersteller nachzusehen, was die kompatibilität angeht 

da ist auch die 770 aufgeführt.
allerdings halte ich es für *tooootal sinnlos bei dieser karte*.

die ist leise und wird nicht wirklich heiß...
für den aufpreis hätte man sich lieber gleich eine 780(ti) oder 290x kaufen sollen, statt für 80€ einen neuen kühler. 

mfg


----------



## Research (26. März 2014)

So Jungs, Pix it or it doesn't happen.

Bilder von der verbauten Kühlung bitte. Dann sehen wir ja ob etwas falsch montiert wurde.


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (26. März 2014)

Ich habe auf der Herstellerseite nachgeschaut, allerdings habe ich gedacht das die Inno 3d ein custom pcb hat welches nicht mit dem Kühler zusammenpasst.
Allerdings habe ich warscheinlich ne teildefekte Karte bekommen, oder ist es normal das die Graka das Lauteste Bauteil im PC ist?
(Sobald ich die Karte abstecke kann ich den pc aus nem Meter Entfernung nicht mehr hören, mit der Karte ist er deutlich wahrnembar.)

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2014)

Welches Gehäuse hast du und wo sitzen Lüfter? Es kann sein, dass der Luftstrom im Gehäuse durch die große Karte gestört ist und du einen Hitzestau hast, weswegen die Karte aufdreht.


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (27. März 2014)

Ich habe das Nanoxia Deep Silence 1.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Lüfter vorne und unten laufen auf niedrigster Geschwindigkeit.

Allerdigs glaube ich nicht an einen Hitzestau da selbst im Idle bei offenem Gehäuse das Phänomän auftritt.
Ich sitze ca. 1,5m von meinem Rechner entfernt und höre das Geräusch deutlich wen keine Umgebungsgeräusche vorhanden sind.
Vieleicht bin ich auch nur überempfindlich weil ich vorher einen iMac hatte, den ich im Idle nicht hören konnte, auch nicht aus nem halben Meter entfernung.

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2014)

Im iMac saß aber auch ein Riesen Alu-Block oder?

Warum hast du ein gedämmtes Gehäuse und lässt es offen?


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (27. März 2014)

Ja mit dem Imac hast du recht, allerdigs hab ich die karte gekauft weil ich gedacht habe das sie im Idle aus dem Gehäuse nicht hörbar seien sollte.

Das Case ist normalerweise nicht offen, ich hab es nur geöffnet damit du die Lüfter sehen kannst und um zu sehen wie es sich anhört wenn ich die Karte nicht benutze.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. März 2014)

*übrigens komplett mal OT hier* 

das problem bei dieser art kühlung ist unter anderem, das die warme luft nicht wirklich nach außen befördert wird, sondern erstmal in richtung platine.

der eine lüfter hinten reicht scheinbar gerade mal für den cpu-kühler.

den lüfter unten find ich schonmal nicht verkehrt.
ist oben denn auch noch einer?

mfg


----------



## T_O_O_L_P (27. März 2014)

Nein oben ist kein Lüfter, allerdings dreht die Karte ja nicht besonders Hoch, die Lüfterauslastung ist im Idle konstant auf 30%.
Die Lüfter vorne und unten sind als Intake verbaut.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (27. März 2014)

am ende musst du das für dich entscheiden...
ich halte die kombi für sinnlos bzw. geldverschwendung...ist eher was für highend.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. April 2014)

Arctic Cooling liefert inzwischen Infos zum Hybrid II. Gut finde ich den Regelbereich des Lüfters von 400-1,350 U/min. Die liegt bei den AiO-Waküs von Corsair und Co. bei den 120mm Lüftern häufig bei 1000-2000 U/min. Sie sind auch die ersten die die Silent-Eigenschaften herausstellen.



> *Nahezu geräuschlos*
> Die Kombination aus Silent-Lüfterrad und patentierter Lüfteraufhängung  lässt den Accelero Hybrid II 120 praktisch unhörbar arbeiten- selbst bei  voller Drehzahl. Dank der PWM-Steuerung wird die Drehzahl des Lüfters  der CPU-Temperatur entsprechend angepasst, so dass sich die Lautstärke  auf ein absolutes Minimum reduziert.



Mit einer Sache komme ich aber nicht klar. Unter "Technische Daten" stehen genauere Angaben zum Lüfter:

Lüfterdrehzahl: 400-1,350 U/min (über PWM gesteuert)
Luftstrom: 74 CFM / 125.7 m³/h
Geräuschpegel: 0.3 Sone@1,350 U/min

die.foenfrisur schreibt im ersten Post:


die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> *lüfterspeed bleibt leider permanent auf 20%bei ~71°C* und ist aber dafür absolut unhörbar....schätze so 500upm oder gar weniger.
> denn er wird über die karte gesteuert.


 
20% von 1350 U/min sind 270 U/min, 400 U/min sind aber anscheinend das Minimum. Wo liegt also mein Denkfehler.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2014)

Es könnte sein, dass sich die 20% auf den regelbaren Bereich beziehen, oder?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. April 2014)

Ok, dann sind 20% 590 U/min.


----------



## Cleriker (9. April 2014)

Das würde zwar hinkommen, aber mir fällt gerade auf, dass das wohl problematisch wäre. Warum?

Na was wären demnach dann die 400Umdrehungen?


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. April 2014)

Haste auch wieder recht. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand auf die Lösung. Die bis dahin berechneten Werte kann ich ja dann noch nachträglich ändern.



die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ja, furmark.
> hab ich das nicht schon irgendwo geschrieben gehabt?
> und es ist eine 290x.





die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> also 1170mhz sind bisher kein problem
> temps sind seit 10min. noch auf 55°C...steigen sicher noch etwas an...(scheint wohl heute etwas kühler im raum zu sein)
> 
> vrm1 = 65°C
> ...


 


die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> so...nun ist das ende erreicht.
> 
> 57°C GPU
> 70°C vrm1
> ...



57% ergibt 941 U/min. Die von Arctic angegebenen 0.3 Sone@1,350 U/min kommen bei den PCGH-Messmethoden definitiv nicht heraus. Aber vielleicht wird es für 70€ tatsächlich eine AiO-GPU-Wakü, die eine Grafikkarte mit ~270Watt Leistungsaufnahme ohne den bisher üblichen Lüfterwechsel bei ~1 Sone und sehr guten GPU und VRM-Temps halten kann.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (10. April 2014)

der fehler könnte auch darin bestehen, dass du davon ausgehst, das spannung und drehzahl linear zueinander verlaufen.

ich wäre mir dessen nicht so sicher 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das blöde ist ja nun, das die drehzahl nicht ausgelesen wird.
aber wie gesagt, sehr leise das teil. läuft unter last (60-69°C) mit einer eigenen lüfterkurve bei ~60%.

mfg


----------



## Hübie (10. April 2014)

Wird der nicht gepulst?


----------



## m1ch1 (10. April 2014)

Bei pwm wird mit einer gepulsten spannung am motor gearbeitet. Dadurch bedeutet 20% (sofern sich an normen gahlten wird) , dass 20% der zeit, und damit auch der pulse 12 v am motor anliegt. 
Da lüfter aber meist auf billige 2phasen motoren setzen (standart sind 3phasen) ist die angabe der drehzahl, egal ob ersteller angabe oder vom board gemessen, nur sehr grob geschätzt.


----------



## Paulzocktschonwieder (28. April 2014)

Moin,
Nimmt die Grafikkarte mit dem Kühler 4 Slots ein?
Oder nur 3? bzw. Wie Hoch ist die Grafikkarte mit dem Hybrid II?


----------



## Offset (28. April 2014)

Gibts eigentlich inzwischen einen offiziellen Test des Kühlers?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (28. April 2014)

also der kühler benötigt auch nur die 2 slots, wie der originale kühler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein offiziellen test hab ich nur diesen hier gesehen.

http://www.nikktech.com/main/articl...celero-hybrid-ii-120-air-liquid-cooler-review

mfg


----------



## Hübie (1. Mai 2014)

Insgesamt dann aber drei wenn man oben mitrechnet. Sollte dennoch auf vielen Boards mit SLi/CFX klappen.


----------



## PeterK1 (13. Mai 2014)

Also laut dem Test von ht4u.net scheint das mit der Rückseitenkühlung für die Temps der VRM1 Spannungswandler nicht besonders gut zu funktionieren:

Diagramm Temps:
http://images.ht4u.net/reviews/2014...eme_im_test_auf_r9_290/vergleichsdiagramm.png

Der Test:
Next-Gen: Arctic Accelero IV Xtreme im Test auf R9 290 - HT4U.net


----------



## PeterK1 (14. Mai 2014)

Hab da mal ne Frage. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich irgendwo gesehen, das jemand einen Zern GPU Wasserkühler mit einem ~5x5cm Wärmeleitpad drunter direkt auf die Rückseite des PCBs einer 290(x) verschraubt hat (direkt über den Spannungswandlern für die GPU (VRM1, die lange Leiste an Wandlern). Kann das Bild leider nicht mehr finden und weiß auch nicht mehr ob es hier im Forum war! Hat das hier vielleicht auch jemand gesehen und kann mir den link dazu geben?


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Mai 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich irgendwo gesehen, das jemand einen Zern GPU Wasserkühler mit einem ~5x5cm Wärmeleitpad drunter direkt auf die Rückseite des PCBs einer 290(x) verschraubt hat (direkt über den Spannungswandlern für die GPU (VRM1, die lange Leiste an Wandlern). Kann das Bild leider nicht mehr finden und weiß auch nicht mehr ob es hier im Forum war! Hat das hier vielleicht auch jemand gesehen und kann mir den link dazu geben?


 
_Preis für brauchbare Wasserkühlung = Preis für den PC? _

Mir ist nicht ganz klar wie er den Kühler befestigt hat. Vielleicht hat er selber Löcher in das PCB gebohrt. Mit zwei Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal, einen für die GPU und einen für die Wandler, wahscheinlich auch möglich. Allerdings werden nicht alle Wandler von dem Kühler abgedeckt. 

Wenn dir die Lösung des Hybrid II zu unsicher ist, dann nimm doch einfach die Kraken G10 mit der EKL Wasser. Diese Kombi ist mit 95€ teurer als die Hybrid mit 67€, du bekommst aber auch einen brauchbaren Lüfter mit einem Regelbereich von 500-1500rpm.


----------



## wolflux (16. Mai 2014)

PeterK1 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich irgendwo gesehen, das jemand einen Zern GPU Wasserkühler mit einem ~5x5cm Wärmeleitpad drunter direkt auf die Rückseite des PCBs einer 290(x) verschraubt hat (direkt über den Spannungswandlern für die GPU (VRM1, die lange Leiste an Wandlern). Kann das Bild leider nicht mehr finden und weiß auch nicht mehr ob es hier im Forum war! Hat das hier vielleicht auch jemand gesehen und kann mir den link dazu geben?



Ich habe das mit meiner GTX780 auch gemacht und ist nur funktionell mit den Federn dazwischen die wiederum den Gegendruck geben, da eine Schraube auch im Kühlergewinde verschraubt wurde.Die Stelle die gekühlt wird war beim benchen so heiß, (mittlere Spawa),, dass man diese nicht länger anpacken konnte. Nur die paar Zentimeter. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch kühler für Board Chipsätze die passen auch längs darauf.Sind aber einiges teurer und die Halterungen müssen selbst gefertigt werden.


----------



## PeterK1 (16. Mai 2014)

Cool, danke für die Links mit den Bildern! 



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit meiner GTX780 auch gemacht und ist nur funktionell mit den Federn dazwischen die wiederum den Gegendruck geben, da eine Schraube auch im Kühlergewinde verschraubt wurde.Die Stelle die gekühlt wird war beim benchen so heiß, (mittlere Spawa),, dass man diese nicht länger anpacken konnte. Nur die paar Zentimeter.



Was für ein Wärmeleitpad und welche dicke des Pads hast du für den Rückseitenkühler verwendet?


----------



## wolflux (17. Mai 2014)

Moin, die Padstreifen sind aus eBay und sind 2-3mm dick und einen Kühlgrad von 7W  von Phobya also die besten die bisher gefunden habe.Die 2-3mm sind nötig da du unten und oben kleine Würfelförmige Elektronik Teile überstehen hast.Ist sehr eng diese nicht kaputt machen.Siehst du auf dem rechten Bild oben mittig vom Kühler besser was ich damit meine.
Editas es so effektiv ist hatte ich gehofft aber nicht wirklich geglaubt. Meine Wakü ist um 5° hochgeklettert und um das zu schaffen müssen vorne einige Grad rein- komm.Vorher waren es etwa 65° oder sogar mehr und jetzt unter ca. 50.°
Wie gesagt nur beim benchen oder extrem OC  Ich freue mich das euch meine Anregung gefällt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Mai 2014)

Mir fallen neben der Variante von wolflux noch zwei weitere Lösungen ein:


PCGH hat den Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X³ Core 40 DIY gestestet. Die VRM Temps fielen dabei schlecht aus. Was das Problem war konnte nicht festgestellt werden.


Die Kombination aus Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition, Alphacool MCX 5x Verteiler G1/4 und Alphacool MCX one Copper Edition für die VRMs.
Einen Test der dritten Variante mit allen drei Komponenten findest du auf Radeon3D: Alphacool HF 14 Smart Motion und MCX Komponenten. Die Lösung mit zwei Verteilern und den Schläuchen sieht etwas wirr aus. Das lässt sich aber anscheinend auch etwas "kompakter" mit nur einem Verteiler realisieren, wie du hier auf den Abbildungen sehen kannst.

Wie schon gesagt: Diese Lösung ist einer richtigen Wakü unterlegen, die Temperaturen können sich aber trotzdem sehen lassen.



wolflux schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit meiner GTX780 auch gemacht und  ist nur funktionell mit den Federn dazwischen die wiederum den  Gegendruck geben, da eine Schraube auch im Kühlergewinde verschraubt  wurde.Die Stelle die gekühlt wird war beim benchen so heiß, (mittlere  Spawa),, dass man diese nicht länger anpacken konnte. Nur die paar  Zentimeter.



Hast du über aufgeklebte Temperaturfühler die Temperaturen der Wandler schon mal gemessen?


----------



## Hübie (18. Mai 2014)

Kannst du den Test vom Heatkiller mal bitte verlinken? Ich find da nix


----------



## marcus_T (19. Mai 2014)

Offset schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich inzwischen einen offiziellen Test des Kühlers?


 
Arctic Accelero Hybrid II-120 ? test coolera GPU - Budowa i jako?? wykonania :: PCFoster.pl 
mit dem ist auch nichts anzufangen, ich frage mich ob es sich lohnt den auf meine Ti zu schnallen.
an 1300 mhz, ab ~ 70 grad geht nichts mehr.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (19. Mai 2014)

der test ist wirklich schwach...mit so einer karte...

ob sich so ein kühler bei einer 780ti lohnt ist fraglich. die haben ja brauchbare kühlungen.
bei den größeren hawaii-karten auf jeden fall.

ich würde da an deiner stelle gleich den nzxt nehmen und dazu dann aber einen 240/180er radiator, wie die h100i o.ä.
die aber kompatibel zur nzxt g10 ist.

mfg


----------



## marcus_T (20. Mai 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> ich würde da an deiner stelle gleich den nzxt nehmen und dazu dann aber einen 240/180er radiator, wie die h100i o.ä.
> die aber kompatibel zur nzxt g10 ist.
> 
> mfg



wird erst recht nichts wegen akuten platzmangel im case. ist schon der h110i verbaut.
preislich zwar ok aber wird einfach nichts.

würde nur noch komplett wakü in frage kommen.


----------



## Hübie (21. Mai 2014)

Entweder dass oder der Accelero IV bzw. TwinTurbo III.

@foen: Das is ne GF100-Karte. Klingelt da was? Thermi und so?  techpowerup hat mal ne fully unlocked GF100 getestet. Die glühte bei 90-100°C und zog fast 350 Watt


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

Hab heute mal in mein neues case(Corsair 600t) eingebaut, h100 für die CPU , 1x 200mm Front und den anderen 200er quer gekippt, Richtung 780 ti blasend (an die hdd-schächte). Habe gedacht das könnte bei den Tempe etwas Abhilfe schaffen:

Idle am Anfang 23, nach dem sommereinbruch 27-28°c
Last vorher 47, jetzt 53°c

Eig zufriedenstellend wäre da nicht das infrarot-Messgerät....backplate bei 1,21v 1348mhz in furmark 92°c!!!!
Das ding ist sowasvon nah an Kondensatoren auf meinem extreme6 
Hatte noch so einen aktiv-ramlüfter da(hyper x von meinem kingston, 2500rpm) und Frage mich ob es was bringen würde sich da nen zweiten oder sogar 3 zu holen um dann die graka von vorne u hinten zu kühlen? Über die befestigungsmöglichkeiten bin ich mir aber noch nicht im klaren

Jmnd ne Idee? 
Zurück geht der Arctic nicht, auch wenn ich lieber einen hybrid1 (ohne pwm prob) hätte
Oder hat jmnd nen anderen kühlvorschlag?
Lg


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2014)

Kannst du die gleiche Temperaturmessung nochmal ohne gekippten Lüfter machen? Das die Temperatur gestiegen ist, deutet nämlich auf einen Stau in deinem Airflow hin. Vielleicht fordert der 200er ja mehr Luft unter die Karte, als an der Seite wieder nach oben entweichen kann?


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

...bei offenem Gehäuse...


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

Schau


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

Furmark 3min 1,21v 1320mhz siehe pic

Das komische ist dass allgemein die Tempe so langsam runter gehen....er braucht gerade 3 min um von 32 auf 30grad bei voller lüfterstufe 2300rpm runter zu kühlen


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

Mich kotzt das so an dass man 85€ für einen kühler zahlt der meiner Karte sowas antut...und meinem board

Edit : jetzt sind wir gerade bei 27 grad angekommen...8min

Edit2: habe gerade den kühler nochmal abgenommen und bei der monatge gesehen dass ich die schrauben der Pumpe evtl nicht festgenug angezogen habe sodass überhaupt Kontakt besteht xD könnte einiges erklären

Edit 3: keine Veränderung, lediglich 2 grad im valley. Backplate bei max ~61°c , rams 54, vram 54-58, spawas und controller bei 52-60...und der kühler braucht immerrnoch ewig um runterzukühlen, trotzdem schneller als vorher...wobei das wohl teilweise mit dem Wetter zu tun haben könnte(ambient 23,6c+)


----------



## die.foenfrisur (21. Mai 2014)

das ist ja auch das, was ich im eingangspost oder irgendwo hier schon geschrieben habe.

man kann "auch als fachmann" sehr viel falsch machen bei der installation.

da kann es am ende an kleinigkeiten hängen, wieso die kühlung so schwach ausfällt.

die installation ist eben echt tückisch und eigentlich sogar schei**e.

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (21. Mai 2014)

ninja85,
Auf dem Bild hat die backplate 89 Grad, nach wiederholter Montage sind es noch 61. Trotzdem fängst du den post damit an, dass keine Veränderung da wäre?! 

Was das langsame sinken der Temperatur angeht... Das ist nicht langsam. Bei 23 Grad Luft, auf 27 Grad beim Chip zu kommen, ist sehr gut! Normalerweise hat man bei 20 Grad Luft, etwa 30 Grad und aufwärts. Um so geringer die Temperaturdifferenz ist, desto schwerer wird es, weiter runter zu kühlen.

Das was du als schlecht übermittelst, ist eigentlich doch sehr gut.


----------



## ninja85 (21. Mai 2014)

Sorry cleriker, Ist aber auch keine veränderung, habe nur vergessen zu sagen, das der test  im Valley BM durchgeführt wurde, der andere/erste im furmark - klar, fehl nun der direkte vergleich aber ich will das der Karte nicht mehr antun test hin oder her, wenn da was ploppt, bringt mir ein kühler auch nix mehr ^^ 60 grad unter Spiel Bedingungen sind ok bei 1,21v, ist ja nicht zu vergessen immernoch eine passivkühlung(!)...damit sind wir an der grenze von optimalen betriebsbedingungen(auch wenn der chip mehr aushalten würde), 

und

 das mit dem temperaturausgleich ergo resonanzzuständen war angedeutet mit dem wetter ,(der luftwiderstand wird bei angeregteren zuständen in der gasphase geringer= exothermer/schwerer zu kühlen, da weniger widerstand(war mir nur nicht sicher über die differenz der Raumtemps zu vor 1 1/2 tagen(4-6c?, würde hinkommen - 23 zu 27/28°C))), und klar hast du recht, dass im Vergleich zur Masse mein kühler gut abschneidet - klingt natürlich wie meckern auf höherem niveau, mir ging es aber auch primär m die direkte abwärme auf das mb/kondesatoren, die schönerweise bei beiden pcies in direkter reichweite/dahinter/darüber zur backplate angelegt wurden *thumb up - ( wer erwartet schon so eine 'big'plate) 
denn das entscheidende problem an dieser backplate ist finde ich die ausrichtung der Rühlrippen, denn  anders ausgerichtet könnte man die heiße Luft 1. besser abführen, 2. würde sie dadurch nicht direkt ans mainboard geleitet werden - ich hab keine lust mir in nem halben jahr bis jahr ein neues mb zu holen^^
deswegen standen die aktiven ram-kühler im raum, da ich noch einen habe und er ca  1200(kaum wahrnehmbar)-2500rpm bei glaube 22-47 m³/h macht, das mal 2(kühler), oder osgar 3? sie wiegen so gut wie garnichts, was es interessant macht^^ (schöne led's haben sie ja teilweise auch)

evtl. könnte man sie so ähnlich wie beim ekl alpenföhn peter mit der schiene unter die pumpe bringen ...oder vllt kann man ja die offenen pcb-schraubenlöcher verwenden mit großen abstandshaltern oä...


----------



## wolflux (21. Mai 2014)

Frage @Lios Nudin :
Hast du über aufgeklebte Temperaturfühler die Temperaturen der Wandler schon mal gemessen?

Antwort wolflux:
Ich verwende einen Temperaturfühler mitten drin zwischen den Spawa.Hatte ihn aber auch mal in der Mitte hinten wo der zusätzliche Kupferkühler ist dran und es waren so ca. 60-70° ,krass oder? Jetzt um die unter 50°.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (22. Mai 2014)

dieser dumme furmark ist nunmal ein grill-programm für die vrms.
das ding ist absolut nicht aussagekrätig für den spiele-alltag.

deswegen nutze ich es nicht (gerne).

sonst sehen doch alle werte gut aus.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Mai 2014)

Hübie schrieb:


> Kannst du den Test vom Heatkiller mal bitte verlinken? Ich find da nix



Den gibt es nicht online sondern in der PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2014.



ninja85 schrieb:


> Edit 3: keine Veränderung, lediglich 2 grad im valley. Backplate bei max ~61°c , rams 54, vram 54-58, spawas und controller bei 52-60...und der kühler braucht immerrnoch ewig um runterzukühlen, trotzdem schneller als vorher...wobei das wohl teilweise mit dem Wetter zu tun haben könnte(ambient 23,6c+)


 
Wie Cleriker schon gesagt hat: Erstklassige Werte bei deiner *GTX780Ti@1350/1984@1,21V. 
*Die Werte im Furemark sind für die Spielepraxis* .
*
Am Mittwoch erscheint ein Test des Hybrid II auf einer AMD 290 in der PCGH-Ausgabe 07/2014.

Der Kühlertest wurde auf einem Benchtable durchgeführt, wodurch der übliche Luftstrom in einem Gehäuse leider wegfällt. Bei einem passiven Kühler ungünstig, aber man kann ja in der Praxis dann von etwas besseren Werte ausgehen.


Mich würde auch interessieren, wie der Hybrid II bei einer aktiven  Belüftung durch einen CPU Kühler im Top-Blow-Design abschneidet.

Im Preisbereich von 30-40€ gibt es mit dem Raijintek Pallas (0R100004), be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012) und dem Thermalright AXP-200 Muscle gute CPU-Kühler.

Hier mal eine Test zum Raijintek Pallas auf einem AMD FX-8350 @4,4 GHz (ca. 180 Watt TDP): Raijintek Pallas im Test: Kühler-Titan im kompakten ITX-Format.
So eine Kombination aus Hybrid II und Top-Blow-Kühler wurde sich auch auf Haswell gut machen. Genügend Kühlleistung zum Übertakten ist ja anscheinend vorhanden.


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. Mai 2014)

Sorry, Doppelpost. Bitte löschenhttp://www.tomshardware.de/raijintek-pallas-itx-cpu-cooler-low-profile,testberichte-241482-5.html


----------



## Reflexion (4. Juni 2014)

wollte au einer AMD 290 den Hybrid II @CM120 daraufschnallen.. kann mir einer vram kühler empfehlen ? (die noch vorrätig sind...) Reichen passiv vram dann überhaupt aus(?), bekommen ja keine Frischluft vom Lüfter...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. Juni 2014)

brauch man aber eigentlich nicht.

evtl. mal ebay schauen.

mfg


----------



## DarkWader (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo Liebe Gemeinde bin neu in dem Forum und weiß nichtmal ob das hier jetzt rein gehört, ich wollte euch Fragen ob der Artic Cooling Hybrid II oder die Artic Cooling Xtreme Accelero 4 auf meine r9 290 Gigabyte Windforce 3x OC passt? gruß DarkWader


----------



## die.foenfrisur (7. Juni 2014)

passt.
wobei man für den hybrid 2 -> gutes technisches verständnis mitbringen sollte.

mfg


----------



## DarkWader (7. Juni 2014)

was würdest du empfehlen? habe noch das hier gefunden Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent VGA-Kühler » RAIJINTEK Morpheus Heatpipe VGA Kühler


----------



## beren2707 (7. Juni 2014)

Ja, den kann man durchaus empfehlen.  *in Signatur schiel*


----------



## DarkWader (7. Juni 2014)

die Temps sind der Hammer ich hätte von Anfang an Referenz design kaufen sollen und nen Custom Cooler kack windforce x3


----------



## DarkWader (7. Juni 2014)

DarkWader schrieb:


> die Temps sind der Hammer ich hätte von Anfang an Referenz design kaufen sollen und nen Custom Cooler kack windforce x3




Waren eigentlich die 2 Lüfter dabei ? oder muss ich die Seperat kaufen?


----------



## Hübie (8. Juni 2014)

Lies doch den Test  Die Lüfter sind nicht im Lieferumfang. Nächstes Mal solltest du dich wirklich informieren. Hersteller reagieren nur noch wenn der Absatz stockt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Juni 2014)

Bislang gibt es keine neuen Testberichte von Usern oder Fachredaktionen zu dem Kühler. Insgesamt sieht es da ziemlich mau aus. Ich denke man kann anhand der Testergebnisse in der PCGH 07/2014 festhalten, dass die Kühlung über den Backside-Kühler funktioniert, vorausgesetzt der passive Kühler wird irgendwie aktiv gekühlt. Bei PCGH lagen die VRM-Temps im offenen Aufbau bei der aktiven Belüftung der AMD 290 OC @ 1,15V bei 47°C.

An die Besitzer des Hybrid II: Könnt ihr mal die Kühlleistung ohne den Backside Kühler festhalten und dabei die normalerweise verwendeten passiven Kühlkörper auf der Vorderseite der Karte einsetzen? 
Warum mich das noch interessiert? Der Radiator des Hybrid II lässt sich neben den AiO-Waküs von NZXT auch im Deckel des Gehäuses montieren, und zwar zwischen CPU-Luftkühler und den 5.25"-Schächten in der Gehäusefront. Das liegt an der Schlauchlänge von 42 cm (NZXT X40/X60 hat 38cm, Corsair H55 und Co. 30 cm).

Ich denke dabei neben den voneinander getrennten Kühlzonen für die CPU und GPU auch an die Kosten und die Kompatibilität einer AiO-GPU-Wakü. Soll der Radiator im Gehäusedeckel verbaut werden, sind für die NZXT X40 und Kraken G10 130€ fällig. 
Beim Hybrid II sind es 67€ plus 10-15€ für die passiven Kühlkörper der VRMs und evtl. dem Speicher auf der Vorderseite der Grafikkarte. Damit wäre es dann eine Dual-Slot Lösung und auch zu einem Grafikkarten-PCB im Custom Design kompatibel.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2014)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bislang gibt es keine neuen Testberichte von Usern oder Fachredaktionen zu dem Kühlern. Insgesamt sieht es da ziemlich mau aus. Ich denke man kann anhand der Testergebnisse in der PCGH 07/2014 festhalten, dass die Kühlung über den Backside-Kühler funktioniert, vorausgesetzt der passive Kühler wird irgendwie aktiv gekühlt. Bei PCGH lagen die VRM-Temps im offenen Aufbau bei der aktiven Belüftung der AMD 290 OC @ 1,15V bei 47°C.


 
Bei dem Test auf der Seite 48 07/2014 werden die VRM`s gut gegrillt mit 120°C
Wenn man die Backplate auch noch aktiv kühlen muss ist das doch ein Witz.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Juni 2014)

Das mit den 47°C steht im Fließtext. Ein passiver Kühlkörper ist auf einen Lüftstrom angewiesen, wenn PCGH ihrem Testsetup entsprechend den Kühler auf einem Benchtable im offenen Aufbau testet gibt es halt keinen. Haben sie übrigens im Test selber angemerkt und deshalb auch ergänzend die Rückseite aktiv gekühlt. 
Das Ergebnis von 47°C für die VRMs ist wegen dem abweichenden Testsetup logischerweise nicht in das Ergebnis mit eingeflossen. Wenn ich aber ein Produkt objektiv im Hinblick auf den späteren Praxiseinsatz im Gehäuse beurteilen will, sollte ich solche Messungen eben berücksichtigen. Ich denke auch es wäre besser gewesen die Lamellenanordnung um 90°C zu drehen um von den Frontlüftern zu profitieren.

Ich weiß du kannst mit AiO-Waküs generell nichts anfangen, aber solche Kommentare wie ...



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei dem Test auf der Seite 48 07/2014 werden die VRM`s gut gegrillt mit 120°C
> Wenn man die Backplate auch noch aktiv kühlen muss ist das doch ein Witz.



... helfen keinem weiter und sind für Leute die sich objektiv über so eine Kühllösung informieren wollen für die Tonne.


----------



## Abductee (29. Juni 2014)

Was hat das jetzt mit der AiO Kühlung zu tun?

Die Backplatekühlung funktioniert weitaus schlechter als AC das vermarkten will. 
Die Karte wird am Leben erhalten, besonders gute Temperaturen erreicht man damit aber nicht.
Ein direkter 80mm Lüfter gezielt auf die Backplate hat mit der Realität im Gehäuse nicht viel gemein.
Nur mit der Stabilisatorstrebe und großen Kühlkörpern zum aufkleben oder vor mir aus zum klemmen hätte viel bessere Temperaturen erbracht.
Funktioniert bei den anderen Nachrüstkühlern doch auch super.


----------



## m1ch1 (29. Juni 2014)

wenn ich mich aber recht erinner (hab die PCGH grad nicht da) dann wurden auch die anderen VRM (abgesehen vom Morpheus) extrem heiß.

Vondaher ist evtl nicht der kkühler das problem, sondern dass die 290er einfach abartig viel über die spannungsversorgung verheizen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Juni 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der AiO Kühlung zu tun?
> 
> Die Backplatekühlung funktioniert weitaus schlechter als AC das vermarkten will.
> Die Karte wird am Leben erhalten, besonders gute Temperaturen erreicht man damit aber nicht.
> ...


 
Naja, wir sind hier in dem Thread zum Hybrid II, deswegen bin ich auch nicht vom Xtreme IV ausgegangen. Wenn ich sowieso einen GPU-Luftkühler einsetzen will gibt es mit dem MK26, Morpheus und Peter 2 gute Alternativen zum Xtreme IV.

Dass die Backside Kühlung nur unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen funktioniert hat PCGH mit ihrem Test ja deutlich gemacht. AC muss das auch gewusst haben wenn sie das Teil in der Entwicklung getestet haben. Die Temperaturen lassen sich wahrscheinlich auch durch einen CPU Kühler im Top-Blow-Design oder Gehäuselüfter in der linken Seitenwand senken. Ich bin aber auch kein Fan von beiden Varianten. Der passive Kühler muss von AC einfach so verändert werden, dass er auch bei einer Gehäusebelüftung von der Front zum Heck funktioniert.

Um wieder zur AiO-GPU-Wakü Hybrid II zu kommen: 
Ich hab ja im Post 296 geschrieben, ob die Besitzer des Hybrid II den Backside Kühler durch passive Kühlkörper auf der Vorderseite der Karte ersetzen können, um den Hybrid II auch einer Grafikkarte mit Custom-PCB wie der Asus 290(x) DCII einzusetzen zu können.
Der Umbau mit der Backplate ist ja aufwendiger. Wenn ihr einen Test mit den zusätzlichen VRM Kühler auf der Vorderseite machen würdet, ohne extra den Backside-Kühler abzunehmen, wäre das auch super. Das könnte zeigen ob die Kühlleistung dann generell bei einer Gehäusebelüftung von der Front des Gehäuses zum Heck/Deckel ausreichend ausfällt.


----------



## ThePapst12 (1. Juli 2014)

Hab mich vor 2 Tagen nun auch von den wahnsinnigen Temperaturen von Foehnfrisur zum Kauf des Hybrid II verleiten lassen...und bin einfach nur enttäuscht und sauer, dass ich mich gegen den Raijintek Morpheus entschieden habe, der bei gleichem Preis wesentlich leistungsfähiger ist.

GPU und VRM2 sind super, liegen jeweils bei 57°C (Lüfter auf 50% - quasi unhörbar) und 58°C, aber VRM1 arbeitet sich innerhalb von 15 Minuten 3D-Mark auf 92°C hoch.
Bei offenem Gehäuse "nur" 88°C, aber die Option steht nicht zur Debatte (ich zahle keine 110€ für ein optisch ansprechendes NZXT H440 um es dann offen im Wohnzimmer herumstehen zu haben...)

Habe die Backplate bereits mehrmals ab und nochmal anmontiert und jedes Mal penibelst darauf geachtet, die Gummi-Pappen millimetergenau an den gleichen Positionen liegen zu haben wie auf den Bildern von Foehnfrisur dargestellt...ohne deutliche Verbesserung, habe es nun auf 80°C bei offenem Gehäuse und niedriger Zimmertemperatur geschafft (momentan 17°C dank Klimaanlage), aber das ist für mich auf Dauer keine Option... vor allem, weil ich mir den Kühler gekauft habe um die Karte zu übertakten. 

Da ich mir sicher bin den Kühler nicht mehr zurückgeben zu können, kann hier ja jemand vielleicht VRAM und VRM-Kühlkörperchen empfehlen um die Backplate zu unterstützen? Das Alpenföhn-Kit gibt es ja leider nicht mehr zu kaufen...oder würde es eher was bringen, einen 80mm-Lüfter auf die Backplate zu schnallen?


----------



## beren2707 (1. Juli 2014)

Sehr, sehr ärgerlich. Wie wäre es hiermit? Ist zweimal separat in gh gelistet, hier und dort. Bei diesem Anbieter scheint es am günstigsten zu sein.

Eine direkte Belüftung des Backside-Coolers (zwei 120mm Lüfter per Kabelbinder oder Schiene) ist nicht möglich?


----------



## ThePapst12 (1. Juli 2014)

Oh, na das sieht ja einwandfrei aus das Kit! Wird gleich bestellt, vielen Dank für die Links! 

Meinst du 2 Lüfter einfach hinten auf die Backplate zu "klatschen" und dann jeweils an den Montagelöchern des PCBs mit Kabelbinder zu befestigen? Oder wie soll das aussehen?


----------



## SpotlightXFX (1. Juli 2014)

Es gibt von Alpenföhn solche PCI Slot 120mm Einbauschienen  Da hängen die nicht auf der Karte , sondern sind sicher befestigt


----------



## ThePapst12 (1. Juli 2014)

Wahnsinn...was es nicht so alles gibt! Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe, werde sowohl den Gelid-Heatsink als auch die Einbauschienen ausprobieren und dann nochmal Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2014)

Der  Titan TTC-SC07TZ VGA-Kühler ist auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (1. Juli 2014)

hi,

also meine temps liegen im idle@30% lüfter bei:
gpu=43
vrm1=30
vrm2=45

also schon deutlich unterhalb von deinen temps.
ich habe das powercolor-bios drauf mit 1350mhz vram-takt, der auch im idle anliegt (wegen 144Hz)

mfg

edit:
asic = 73,7


----------



## Abductee (1. Juli 2014)

Leerlauftemperaturen sind relativ uninteressant.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (1. Juli 2014)

quark.
daran kann man zumindest schon mal tendenzen erkennen oder nicht ??

last ist sicher noch interessanter, aber wie gesagt, tendenzen sind ja schon mal ersichtlich.

last@40% lüfter mit 1075/1350

73
65
62

nach längerer zeit steigen die temps nochmals um vielleicht 2-3°C
aber im grunde alles im rahmen.
mit mehr lüfterspeed kann ich die gpu-temps nochmals etwas senken.

mfg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (1. Juli 2014)

lüfter-speed @ 61% mit 1075/1350
64 (gpu)
60 (vrm1)
57 (vrm2)

kann aber auch noch ein paar grad wärmer sein.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2014)

Eine Sache ist mir noch aufgefallen. Ninja85 (Post 279) und die.foenfrisur haben VRM1 Temps von ~60°C im Valley Benchmark. Beide haben dasselbe Gehäuse mit der identischen Gehäusebelüftung (Front 200 mm Lüfter einblasend, Heck 120 mm Lüfter ausblasend, Deckel 2x 120 mm ausblasend(AiO-Wakü H100)).

Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Art der CPU-Kühlung. Wenn man die folgenen Bilder vergleicht wird deutlich was ich meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das erste Bild zeigt das System von die.foenfrisur. Es ist kein Wärmestau möglich weil die Lüfter der H100 im Deckel und der Lüfter am Radiator des Hybrid für eine konstant hohe Luftbewegung oberhalb der Grafikkarte sorgen. Die zwei anderen Bilder zeigen die Situation mit mehr oder weniger großen CPU-Kühler im Towerdesign. Die Luftbewegung in dem schmalen Bereich zwischen CPU-Kühler und Backside-Kühler der Grafikkarte ist im Vergleich zum ersten Bild in jedem Fall geringer, abhängig vom Abstand zwischen CPU-Kühler und Backside Kühler der Grafikkarte. Wenn ich mich nicht irre führt bei passiven Kühlern jeder noch so kleine Wärmestau zu einem starken Anstieg der Temperaturen.

Das würde auch erklären warum die VRM2 Temps gut sind, die VRM1 Temps aber stark ansteigen, wenn ein CPU-Kühler im Single-Tower-Design wie der Noctua NH-U14S von IDempiree eingesetzt wird. Dort rückt der CPU-Kühler dem Backside-Kühler eher im vorderen Bereich der Grafikkarte auf die Pelle, dort wo die VRM1 ihre Wärme abgeben. Das Bild zeigt nicht das System von IDempiree sondern soll nur die Position des Noctua NH-U14S im Gehäuse zeigen, der nahe an den Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte herankommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCGH hat in ihrer aktuellen Ausgabe ja auch die starke Abhängigkeit des Backside Kühlers von einer Belüftung festgestellt. Auf ihrem Teststand im offenen Aufbau auf einem Benchtable sind die Temperaturen sowohl beim Xtreme IV als auch beim Hybrid II auf bis zu 120°C angestiegen. Nachdem sie auf dem Benchtable mit zwei 120 mm Lüfter den Backside Kühler aktiv gekühlt haben, ergaben sich in demselben Belastungsszenario VRM 1 Temps von 47°C.​


----------



## m1ch1 (1. Juli 2014)

evtl würde es auch etwas bringen den CPU kühler um 90° zu drehen, und über die graka ansaugen zu lassen.

Sofern die luft oben raus kann, sollte sich der Tempanstieg in grenzen halten, aber die VRM temps dürften nochmal ein gutes stück nach unten gehen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2014)

Wäre eine mögliche Lösung. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein CPU-Kühler im Top-Blow Design, der den Bereich um den CPU-Sockel und damit auch den Backside Kühler mitkühlen würde. Oder eben den Einsatz einer AiO-Wakü als CPU-Kühler.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Juli 2014)

da ist auf jeden fall was dran. btw. ich habe den front-kühler aus. der war mir zu laut.

die lüfter der h100 bringen sicher was an backplate-kühlung.

nach einigen stunden spielen sehen die temps dann so aus.
70 (gpu)
81 (vrm1)
62 (vrm2)

da heizt dann wohl viel das board mit, die cpu und auch die soundkarte.
alles relativ warm. und nur der hintere lüfter pustet nach außen.

mfg


----------



## tsd560ti (2. Juli 2014)

Pustest du die Abluft der H100 rein? 
Die kühlt doch kaum noch. Lieber noch zwei Lüfter auf die Rückseite legen,  zur Not auch mit 12Milimeter Dicke.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Juli 2014)

ja, die lüfter blasen die kühle außenluft in das gehäuse.

der arctic pustet hinten alleine raus.
wollte ein überdruckgehäuse, gegen den staub 

mehr hab ich im moment nicht aktiv.

mfg


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. Juli 2014)

die.foenfrisur schrieb:


> da ist auf jeden fall was dran. btw. ich habe den front-kühler aus. der war mir zu laut.
> 
> die lüfter der h100 bringen sicher was an backplate-kühlung.
> 
> ...



Finde deine Lösung auch etwas unglücklich. Der Lüfter am Radiator des Hybrid II saugt die Abwärme der H100 an. Da der 200 mm Frontlüfter nicht läuft gelangt nur warme Luft durch die H100 in das Gehäuse und auf den Backside Kühler. Hast du schon mal die Werte mit einblasendem 200 mm Frontlüfter und ausblasenden Lüftern im Heck und Deckel festgehalten?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (2. Juli 2014)

ja, sind dann bis zu 10 grad weniger.

aber dafür eben auch sehr laut.

so reicht mir das ja alles.
ich kann die lüfter der h100 (scythe gentle typhoon) noch hochdrehen.
die laufen bei mir permanent mit 700-800upm schätze ich mal.

das problem ist, das ich die lüfter der h100 nicht umdrehen kann, das sie von unten nach oben raus durchblasen.

ich bin dennoch sehr zufrieden 
so ein system und dann so extrem leise.

mfg


----------



## nagus1977 (7. Juli 2014)

@die.foenfrisur: kann es sein, dass du vsync immer aktiviert hast, weil du auf solch niedrige temperaturen kommst? vielleicht wird die 290X nicht voll ausgelastet...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. Juli 2014)

moin,

war nicht im lande.
nein, ich spiele grundsätzlich nicht mit vsync.
nutze 144Hz, wo ich es sowieso nicht wirklich brauche.

mfg


----------



## danomat (31. Juli 2014)

Mal den Fred wieder ausgraben.  

Hab mich nun zwecks Bastelgeilheit auch für den accelero hybrid 2 entschieden

Hab gestern eine msi gtx770 twinfrozr und 10 Minuten später eine evga 770 superclocked ref.design billig erstanden. (entweder verkauf ich die twinfrozr weiter oder versuch mal sli).  
Deswegen werd ich mich an der evga mal mit dem ac probieren

Gleich dazu noch folgendes bestellt:
Corsair Carbide Air 540 (gefällt mir sehr gut da wirklich direkter Luftstrom nur durch board,cpu,graka geht, da der Rest auf der anderen Gehäuseseite liegt)
Corsair Hydro H110
AC mx 4 paste
1x corsair sp120 pwm static pressur (für den accelero)
2x Noctua nfa14 pwm 140mm (für die h110)
2x silent wings 2 pwm 140mm (frontlüfter)

Der h110 kommt an die Decke (lüfter-->radi-->gehäuse rausblasen)
Der AC kommt, wenns Platztechnisch hinhaut an die Rückwand (lüfter-->radi-->gehäuse rausblasen)
Die 2x 140er blasen Frischluft von vorne ein


kanns gar nicht erwarten die fummelein durchzuführen. Vorallem da die Backplate mit meinem RAM Kollidiert (P8p67m-pro miniatx). Hab aber im oc.net schon bilder gesehen mit dem gleichen Problem wo dann einfach ein paar Ecken weggeschnitten wurden. Sollte ja kein Problem sein. 

Wie sieht eigentlich beim Rest aus? läuft alles noch sauber und kühl?


----------



## Abductee (1. August 2014)

Ich glaube das du mit der Lautstärke im Leerlauf nicht glücklich sein wirst.
Zwei Kompaktwaküs mit potentiellen Pumpengeräuschen ist da nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (1. August 2014)

ich habe eine ähnlich kombi.
finde die lautstärke absolut top für so ein system.
höre mein system fast gar nicht.
lüfter sind, wie schon oft erwähnt, die guten gentle typhoon.

sonst läuft bei mir alles tadellos, auch bei dem warmen wetter.

mfg


----------



## danomat (1. August 2014)

Hab gerade die erste lieferung mit den 2 aio´s erhalten.  

was mich ein wenig wurmt:
OT h110:


Spoiler



bei der h110 sind nur 8 lange schrauben dabei um den radiator über gehäuse--lüfter-radi zu befestigen.  will man so wie ich, gehäuse-radi-lüfter, braucht man 6 weitere kurze UNC 6-32 schrauben um den radi am gehäuse zu befestigen. Diese könnte man eigentlich beiligen.



Gleiches Spiel bei der AC hybrid 2: gehäuse-radi-lüfter;  Befestigung mit den beigelegten schrauben nicht möglich. 4 kurze unc schrauben um den lüfter am radi zu befestigen. radi ans gehäuse? Fehlanzeige, keine schrauben.  zum glück hab ich noch genug alte pc schrauben hier rumliegen. Durch Gummiüberzüge meines Austauschlüfters benötige ich hier wieder die langen UNC 6-32 x 35 schrauben die nicht beigelegt sind. (z.b.: XSPC 6-32 UNC Radiator Screws Set : Black: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

Desweiteren muss bei einem alternativen lüfter darauf geachtet werden dass man sich ein pwm adapterkabel zum direkten anschluss der graka besorgt. (zb.: Arctic Cooling PWM Adapter für VGA Karten: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör)

was mir noch aufgefallen ist: an der ac backplate ist eine leichte delle am rand zu sehen. bevor ich mir allerdings einen ewigen austausch antue, schleif ich kurz selbst drüber.


----------



## mig23 (6. August 2014)

Guten Tag, 

habe den Arctic Cooling Hybrid 2 jetzt auch (da ist dieser Eintrag hier nicht ganz unschuldig dran) und wollte mal meine Zahlen mitteilen:

FurMark v1.11.0  BURN-IN benchmark, 1920x1080 (8X MSAA)
Frames: 33517, time 31:31  FPS:18 (min:4, max:20, avg:18)
GPU-Z core:947MHz - mem:1250MHz GPU temp:75°C - GOU voltage:1.156V

Karte ist eine R9 290 von Gigabyte 

GPU-Temperatur: 76,0 °C
Fan Speed: 90 %
VRM1: 91°C  (verändert sich die letzten 15 Minuten nicht)
VRM2: 61°C 

Keine Kühlkörper aufgebracht. Kühlung nur über Pumpe und Backplate. Zimmer im Dachgeschoss, knapp 25°C Raumtemperatur.

Muss zu meinem System sagen, dass ich die Luft hinten aus dem Gehäuse auf den Kühlkörper der Hybryd Wasserkühlung blasen lasse. Also mit erwärmter Luft arbeiten muss, da mein
Gehäuse leider nichts anderes hergibt. Dafür habe ich aber in meiner Seitentür 2 x 120mm Lüfter, von dem einer genau auf die Backplate kalte Luft bläst. 

Die Lüftereinstellung habe ich mit dem Gigabyte OC-Guru II eingestellt. Die 90 % Lüfterdrehzahl jetzt ist nicht zu hören. Und im Vergleich zu 
eines auf 60 - 70 % drehenden Stock-Kühlers absolut leise. Pumpe macht auch keine Geräusche bei mir. 

Bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Cajunjoe (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe diesen Thread genau verfolgt und finde es sehr spannend wie unterschiedlich die Werte bei dieser Kühllösung ausfallen.
Kurzentschlossen habe ich mir ebenfalls diese Kühlung zugelegt und auf meine sapphire radeon r9 290 tri-x oc montiert. (Default 1000/1300)

Der Grund war, das ich mir eine Creative Soundblaster Z zugelegt habe und diese die Luft der GraKa abgeschnitten hat, sprich sie ist ca- 1,5 cm von den Lüftern entfernt verbaut und überdeckt ca. 1,5 der drei Lüfter.
Resultat war das die Temps auf teils über 95Grad nach oben geschnellt sind und damit für mich unbrauchbar. (Runtertaktung)

Letzten Beitrag von mig23 deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung ganz gut, er taktet die Karte allerdings auch nicht wirklich hoch (947/1250). Als Fazit finde ich die Kühllösung eigentlich gar nicht so dolle, obwohl ich eine ähnliche Konfig wie fönfrisur habe. (H100i Rausblasend, 1x 200 Frontlüfter + 2x140 Seitenlüfter (nachträglich montiert, da die Temps ansonsten exorbitant steigen), erreiche bei einem Takt von 1108/1440 unter BF4 nach einer Stunde Spielzeit mit GPU-Z geloggt eine Max-Temp von 86Grad, VRM1 106!!!
Ok, immer noch besser als die vorherige Kühllösung, aber dennoch weit unter meinen Erwartungen

Schnalle mir heute noch eine Noiseblocker M12-P auf den Radiator in der Hoffnung bessere Werte zu bekommen. Werde berichten! Fakt ist, das die Kühllösung extrem vom Airflow abhängig ist. Wie die genialen Temps bei Fönfrisur zustande kommen bleiben mir allerdings ein Rätsel! 

Noch was. Aus dem kalten Stand sind die Temps super, im Idle kommt die Karte nicht über 37Grad.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2014)

Öh, die Schrauben habe ich zwar nachgezogen, aber ich glaube die Pads sind etwas dick, oder?

http://abload.de/img/dsc_0668sdk61.jpg

Ist zwar ein ACX IV, aber die Backplate ist ja dieselbe...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

die WLP sieht ziemlich dick aus.

ebenso ist die mittlere schraube zu fest.
es sieht auch so aus, als ob die plate irgendwo drückt. also ein bauteil zu hoch ist?

du riskierst kurzschlüsse.

plate und platine müssen einigermaßen parallel zu einander verlaufen.

mfg


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Wenn die Pads halbwegs wiederverwendbar sind schraube ich den Kühler mal ab und gucke nach...

Habe die Karte so hier im Forum erstanden.

EDIT: Die mittlere Schraube ist eher nicht zu fest angezogen, die Platine biegt sich nur an der Seite so durch - Richtung Slotblech ist alles in Ordnung und parallel.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

ich hab noch mal ein video gedreht.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1BOVWjWGa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich räuspere nur, das man einigermaßen die lautstärke abschätzen kann. 

viel spass beim glotzen 

mfg


----------



## danomat (8. August 2014)

Sieht ja ganz gut aus. 

  Ich hab gerade meinen hybrid 2 auch mit der 770 verbaut. 3d mark gerade mal 48 grad.   

Leider sind wohl bei meiner gtx keine vrm sensoren. 

  Da mir das zu unsicher ist hab ich letzte woche bei arctic angefragt und kurzerhand ein set von den ram kühlkörperchen geschickt bekommen. 

Sind ja normalerweise beim hybrid nicht dabei.  

 Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die selbstklebenden wärmepads zum aufkleben.   

Super leise und super kühl. Bin sehr zufrieden.

Bilder mach ich mit der cam wenn die alus montiert werden


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Da muss ich dann wohl auch mal bei Arctic anfragen - denn leider ist für die Krümmung der Karte ein rückseitiges Bauteil Schuld. :c

Fotos reiche ich gleich nach...


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

siehste....

das könnte auch die erklärung sein, wieso auch andere schlechtere temps haben.

mfg


----------



## danomat (8. August 2014)

Bei mir ist die backplate auch nicht gerade, aber bedingt durch die blauen pads. 
Wenn allerdings was anderes hebelt isses nicht so gut


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Ich werde mal sehen was Arctic sagt, leider brauche ich jetzt auch 2 Ersatzteile fürs Montagezeug...

http://abload.de/img/dsc_0960ghprh.jpg


----------



## die.foenfrisur (8. August 2014)

immer diese rohe gewalt, an der empfindlichen technik.

mfg


----------



## iGameKudan (8. August 2014)

Nein... Die Daumenschrauben ließen sich noch mit den Fingern drehen, das war dann noch fürs festziehen ne halbe Umdrehung mitm Schraubendreher.

Bin doch nicht so beknackt mir absichtlich nen Kühler zu schrotten um dann wieder auf ner GTX280 zu hocken.


----------



## Matze211 (9. August 2014)

Zu spät für mir...


----------



## Cajunjoe (11. August 2014)

@Fönfrisur: Danke fürs Video mit Deinen Werten! Was mir hierbei aufgefallen ist, GPU-Z spuckt bei Dir Werte über die RPMs (Lüfterdrehzahl) aus, bei mir gar nicht. Ganz abgesehen davon wird bei den Specs von Arctic die max. Drehzahl von 400 - 1,350 U/min (über PWM gesteuert) angegeben. Bei Dir liegen diese im Video bei ca. 2300 RPM, dabei drehen die bei Dir erst bei 61%! 
Irgendwie kann da was nicht stimmen, bei wem auch immer! 

Wie sieht es denn bei den anderen aus? Welche Werte bekommen die bei den RPMs angezeigt?...oder liegt das evtl. an der GPU-Z Version?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (11. August 2014)

also die rpm stimmen auf keinen fall.
das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.

ich meine aber, das afterburner sie korrekt anzeigt.
muss heute abend noch mal nachsehen.
dann kann man sagen, obs an gpu-z liegt.

mfg


----------



## R1t4l1n (12. August 2014)

Guten Abend,

Ich habe die Hybrid II auf eine Gigabyte R9 290, vormals Windforce X3, geschnallt und bin begeistert. Von 80° C auf 55° C GPU in Watch_Dogs.

Was mir Sorgen macht sind die VRAMs und Spannungswandler, werden ohne Kühlkörper gefühlt zu heiß. Welche Kühlkörper sind da zu empfehlen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cajunjoe (14. August 2014)

So! Konnte nun ein paar Tests durchführen. 
Ich habe festgestellt das die hier so positiven aufgeführten Werte sehr von der jeweiligen Installation abhängig sind, die da wären:
- Optimaler Airflow im Rechner (meine wurden durch die verbaute Soundkarte negativ beeinflusst, durch zusätzliche Seitenlüfter ein weitaus besserer Effekt)
- Taktrate des Kerns und Rams, bei mir aktuell auf 1100/1420 übertaktet
- Hab den Standard-Lüfter durch einen Noiseblocker M12-P ersetzt (muss man nicht)
- Umgebungstemp (bei mir aktuell 26 Grad)
- Einstellungen im Spiel, z.b. BF 4 habe ich auf 120FPS gelockt aufgrund des 120Hz-Monitors (halbe Stunde gezockt max-Temp bei 81°)
- Einstellungen im Spiel, z.b. BF 4 habe ich auf 60FPS gelockt (halbe Stunde gezockt max-Temp bei 72°)
- Penibel die Montageanleitung beachten und hauchdünn die Leitpaste auftragen

Diverse Benchmarks (außer Furmark) bei max. 72-80°. Die Vram1 sollte man gesondert kühlen, da Sie doch sehr heiss werden können, bei mir bis max. >100°

@R1t4l1n: Ich bin auf Gelid ENHANCEMENT KIT OF REV. 2 ICY VISION FOR AMD R9 290 / 290X GELID Solutions > Products
Hab leider nichts gefunden diese innerhalb Deutschlands zu beziehen.


----------



## PeterK1 (14. August 2014)

Wenn die Spawas zu heiß werden, einfach nen 90mm oder 120mm Lüfter @800-900rpm zusätzlich unter die Karte neben den Wasserkühler klemmen und direkt auf die nackten Spawas blasen lassen. Das bringt, je nach Spannung und Übertaktung, mindestens 10°C bessere Wandlertemperaturen!

So wie hier:
http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/kraken-g10-water-cooler-645x483.jpg


----------



## danomat (14. August 2014)

Wie gesagt. Wenn die spawas zu heiß werden: einfach beim arctic support melden und dies weitergeben. Mir wurde ein kühlrippenset kostenlos zugeschickt. 

Dazu hab ich bei amazon akasa selbstklebende wärmeleitpads 80x80 zum anbringen verwendet


----------



## etar (15. August 2014)

Cajunjoe schrieb:


> Diverse Benchmarks (außer Furmark) bei max. 72-80°. Die Vram1 sollte man gesondert kühlen, da Sie doch sehr heiss werden können, bei mir bis max. >100°
> 
> @R1t4l1n: Ich bin auf Gelid ENHANCEMENT KIT OF REV. 2 ICY VISION FOR AMD R9 290 / 290X GELID Solutions > Products
> Hab leider nichts gefunden diese innerhalb Deutschlands zu beziehen.



Hier kannst du das Set problemlos beziehen. Die schicken das auch von UK nach DE dauert auch nur 4-5 Tage. Habs selber bei meiner R9 290 mit dem Peter 2 verbaut. Passt sehr gut und man kann es fest verschrauben.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (15. August 2014)

leider nicht mehr auf lager^^

mfg


----------



## Cajunjoe (15. August 2014)

Danke für die Info! Werde ich mal versuchen!


----------



## Heiner_Bremer (19. August 2014)

Hi,



danomat schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Wenn die spawas zu heiß werden: einfach beim arctic support melden und dies weitergeben. Mir wurde ein kühlrippenset kostenlos zugeschickt.


 
kann ich bestätigen, hab mir den Kühler für meine 7870XT geholt und dank der Hinweise hier im Forum mich an Arctic gewendet. Mir wurde umgehend auf meine Anfrage geantwortet und die Zusendung des Kühlrippensets zugesichert.

Das nenn ich mal Support!

Gruß, Heiner


----------



## Cajunjoe (19. August 2014)

Bei mir leider noch nicht, ich soll denen Bilder vom aufbringen der Pads senden. Keine Lust das gefrickel von vorne zu beginnen.


----------



## Dubway (5. September 2014)

Ich habe auf meine Gainward GTX 760 den Kühler ohne die Backplate installiert. Vorsorglich habe ich passive Kühler auf die Speicherchips geklebt.
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungswerte mit meiner Karte ohne Backplate?


----------



## Cajunjoe (6. September 2014)

etar schrieb:


> Hier kannst du das Set problemlos beziehen. Die schicken das auch von UK nach DE dauert auch nur 4-5 Tage. Habs selber bei meiner R9 290 mit dem Peter 2 verbaut. Passt sehr gut und man kann es fest verschrauben.



Nur zur Info, die Vram Kühllösung ist in einer Woche wieder bestellbar.
Inzwischen habe ich den Luftstrom optimiert und die Karte wird nicht wärmer als 72grad (1040/1400) unter BF4, nur der Vram1 liegt bei ca. 85 grad. Abhilfe wird ja bald kommen 
Insgesamt eine sehr gute Kühllösung wenn alles passt.


----------



## danomat (22. September 2014)

Der hybrid 2 sollte eigentlich ja auf eine gtx 970 passen oder?
Überlege gerade bei evga step up die 970 zu ordern


----------



## tsd560ti (22. September 2014)

Die Lochabtände der GPU sind wie bei der alten Generation.


----------



## Hübie (28. September 2014)

~82,7 mm in der Diagonale. Das gilt seit Fermi. Sollte also passen wenn keine Anbauteile im Wege sind. Schade dass es den Hybrid I nirgends mehr gibt. Das wäre mein Favorit für SLi


----------



## etar (4. Oktober 2014)

Habe eine Frage zum Hybrid 2. Wird die Pumpe und der 120mm Lüfter an den PWM Anschluss der Graka angeschlossen und kann geregelt werden? oder wird die Pumpe in der Regel direkt am Netzteil mit 12v angeschlossen und der 120mm pwm Lüfter den an der Graka oder mainbaord pwm anschluss.


----------



## danomat (4. Oktober 2014)

Pumpe 4-pin molex 
Lüfter graka an pwm graka
Falls man nen anderen lüfter benutzt brauchst einen adapter, da die graka in der regel so nen mini 4 pin hat


----------



## R1t4l1n (4. Dezember 2014)

Seit ihr mit dem Hybrid II noch zufrieden? Meine 290er war immer zu warm 

Ich habe die Woche den Kühler/Pumpen teil aufgeschraubt und das GPU SockelBlech rausgenommen und auf eine H110 mit 280er Radiator geschanllt. Kühlt um Welten besser. Vllt schreib ich mal eine Anleitung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. Dezember 2014)

was auch immer "zu warm" heißt.

und natürlich kühlt ein großer radiator deutlich besser.

ich bin jedenfalls noch zufrieden und habe beim zocken immer auf 1100mhz (290x)

aber eine anleitung wäre dennoch mal interessant.

mfg


----------



## R1t4l1n (4. Dezember 2014)

Sorry das war sehr unpräzise.  GPU 1170MHz und bis zu 86°C, VRM1 81°C. Das war mir für längere Sessions zu warm.

Jetzt bei 1175 MHz nur noch 56°C und gute 70 bei VRM1, allerdings kommt da noch ein Lüfter drunter bei Gelegenheit.

Welche Temps hat deine fönfrisur?

Ja diese Pumpenmäßig baugleichen KoWaKühler können die Funktion des mitgelieferten Sets ersetzen auch wenn der Umbau Sorgfalt erfordert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (4. Dezember 2014)

also meine temps liegen um 63-75°C gpu und ähnlich siehts auch bei den vrms aus.

zumindest sind sie schlechter, als am anfang...
das liegt aber auch sicher am anderen bios und evtl. auch mehr staub.

mfg


----------



## fennen (1. Januar 2015)

Habe mir nun auch den Hybrid 2 für meine R9 290 von Sapphire zugelegt.

Also auch bei mir bleiben die VRM Temperaturen sehr stabil und nicht zu hoch.

Hier ein Bild im idle nach 5Std Betriebsdauer: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich zocke liegt der VRM 1 bei 40 °C und VRM1 bei 50 °C(World of Warcarft) und bei BF4 alles Ultra auf 2560x1080 bei 65 °C / 50 °C.
Wie aber schon erwähnt ist der Luftfluss im Gehäuse sehr wichtig was das betrifft.
Habe 1x 140er Lüfter vorne Eingang, 1x 120er unten Eingang, 2x 80er Seitenausgang, 1x 120 oben Ausgang, 1x Radiator mit Lüfter oben Ausgang, 1x 120er hinten Ausgang.

Wer sich diesen Kühler auch kaufen will, sollte sich noch zusätzlich ein paar Pads dazu kaufen, da die mitgelieferten nicht reichten wenn man die VRMs von hinten mit kühlen will.

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mir trotzdem noch auf die VRM kleine Kühlrippen setze.
Dann werden die nämlich sowohl von unten und von oben gekühlt^^


----------



## MeisterOek (12. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ein Problem....laut BIOS und GPU-Z läuft der Lüfter auf 20% bei 2100RPM. Sollten 2100RPM nicht 100% sein?
Frage mich, warum er bei mir auf max geht bei 30°...hab ich da irgendetwas falsch verkabelt?


----------



## die.foenfrisur (12. Januar 2015)

das auslesen muss nicht unbedingt stimmen.

bei mir sagt er 3000upm auf 100%.

ich empfehle dir auf jeden fall den MSI afterburner mit lüfterkurve.

mfg


----------



## 7i4nf4n (25. April 2015)

Hey.
Ich greif dieses alte Thema mal auf.
Ich bin gerade dabei, mir einen PC zusammenzustellen.
Dafür ist geplant, eine GTX970 (MSI, OC Edition) zu verbauen und mit dem Arctic Cooling Hybrid II zu kühlen. 
Meint ihr das passt, bzw ist für einen fortgeschrittenen Laien zu machen ?
Zusätzlich dachte ich, das ganze mit einem TTC-SC07TZ(RB) VGA-KUEHLER zu kühlen, diesen also in den Slot daneben zu verbauen, um die Karte von der Vorderseite zu kühlen, sodass die Backplate weniger zu tun hat (Zumindest so der Plan.)
Airflow sollte auch gegeben sein, besitze schon ein Cube-Gehäuse (Core V21), mit 3 Einzug und 5 Auszugslüftern.

Klingt das nach einem realistischen Plan ? Oder sollte ich lieber umdenken ?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Abductee (25. April 2015)

Realistisch betrachtet ist dein Vorhaben Geldverschwendung.
Der MSI-Kühler leistet bei der "sparsamen" GTX970 eine super Arbeit und läuft im Leerlauf sogar passiv.
Unter Last ist der Kühler auch nicht zu hören.
Ich seh da keinen Sinn dahinter.


----------



## 7i4nf4n (25. April 2015)

Ist ein Argument.
Habe bisher mit der 970 GTX kaum Erfahrungen, und konnte auch wenig hilfreiches bisher dazu finden.


----------



## die.foenfrisur (25. April 2015)

lohnt für die karte absolut nicht.

mfg


----------



## 7i4nf4n (25. April 2015)

Ok dann lass ich das. 
Danke euch für die Geldersparnis


----------



## FlyLemur (27. April 2015)

Hallo Liebe Community ! 

Habe diesen Thread mit Begeisterung verfolgt , und möchte mich nun auch anschließen !

Meinen Arctic Hybrid 2 hole ich heute ab und werde ihn dann auch gleich daheim verbauen!

Es wird damit meine neue GTX 960 MSI 4g gekühlt ( ich weiß der standart Lüfter is ok aber viel zu laut unter hoher last, obwohl er sich iwie cool anhört wie ein Düsen Jet der startet ^^ )

Das ganze steckt auf einem MSI Z97 G3-Mainboard mit einer i5 4690K-CPU und daweil ncoh 8GB Corsair Vengance 1866 RAM ( kommen noch 8 hinzu ).

Verbaut ist das ganze in einem Aerocool Strike X- Air  http://cdn.overclock.net/3/3d/3d1900c1_Aerocool_Strike-X_Air_Pic_01.jpeg 

Werde bei der Montage eine kleine Fotogalerie machen und diese dann hier Posten ! Ich hoffe ich kann iwem damit helfen auf jeden freu ich mich schon auf meine neuen kühler


----------



## Gohrbi (27. April 2015)

Leider paßt der AH 2 nur, wenn man nen kleinen CPU Kühler hat oder aber auch die CPU mit Wasser gkühlt wird.
Die großen dicken CPU Kühler verhindern die Backplate an der GPU. Leider.


----------



## mistatash (27. Juni 2015)

Hallo, ich habe auch vor mein Heizkraftwerk etwas runter zu kühlen und würde gerne das ARCTIC Wärmeleitpad (145x145x0,5mm) verwenden, um die komplette Karte auf der Rückseite ab zu decken. Passt die Dicke bzw wie dick ist den das Pad was beim Artic Hybrid dabei ist und gibt es irgendwelche Stellen auf der Karte, wo man keines drauf machen sollte? Mfg Dev


----------



## Nomac (30. Juni 2015)

Grüß euch! 

Ich habe soeben den kompletten Thread hier gelesen und muss echt schmunzeln! Ich habe eine HIS R9 280X (iceq²) Der HIS - Kühler ist wirklich gut! Wobei er mir nach ca.  1-2 Stunden spielen echt zu laut läuft. Vor mir liegt das Paket wo die AHII 120 drin ist!
Ich bin derzeit noch in der Firma, werde dei GRAKA aber heute Abend umbaun. Ich bin wirklich auf die Temps gespannt ... vor allem auf die des VRM1 ... *zu die.foenfrisur schiel*^^ Ich werd erstmal die Temps mit dem Ref. auswerten und anschließend mit dem AHII. Ich bin ein Freund von Stille! Die Temps sind bei mir im Grunde nicht so wichtig, da ich weder übertakte noch Spiele wie BF4 2 Tage lang durchspiele. Was aber auch bedeutet: hohe Temps, lautes Geräusch ^^ Ich spiel ab und zu GTA5 oder WoW, aber alles in Maßen. Ich werdet euch jetzt fragen warum dann das alles kaufen ... ja weil ich nen Tick hab ^^ ... Ich will WoW auf ULTRA 2 Stunden lang spielen können ohne abschalten zu müssen weil mich die Lüfter nerven. 

Ich werde erstmal keine Rippen auf die oben liegenden RAMs anbringen.  Meine Lüftung im Gehäuse ist simple aufgebaut. Vorne kalte Luft rein, hinten heiße Luft raus! Vorne zwei 120er, hinten 1x 120. Ich hatte am Deckel noch einen 140er der mir Frischluft reingeblasen hat. Der ist mittlerweile wieder weg, weil er trotz Dämmrahmen und Gummihalterung am Gehäuse vibriert hat. (keine Ahnung warum) Höchstwahrscheinlich wird diese Innenraumbelüftung nicht ausreichen um gute Werte zu erzielen. Egal  Das is dann wenigstens ein Ansporn um weiter zu basteln und das Beste rauszuholen.  

Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Nomac (30. Juni 2015)

Ok falls es jemanden interessiert!

Hier erstmal die Werte des original HIS Lüfters:

Battlefield 4 - Spielzeit 2 Stunden:

GPU - 72°
VRM1 - 73°
VRM2 - 66°
FanSpeed - 50% / RPM 1400

Die Werte sind ja ganz ok, wobei die Lüfter schon bei 50% sehr sehr laut sind. 

Jetzt kommt der AHII - 120 drauf.

lg


----------



## mistatash (2. Juli 2015)

Hi, ich hab ihn mir auch mal gegönnt weil ich im Sommer sonst hier sterbe  Deine Vrm1 ist auch gut, bei mir klettert sie jedesmal auf 90° weil ich die blöden Klammern unten nicht hinmachen kann, da die Northbridge im Weg ist. Da hätte man doch echt ein Gewinde rein drehen und die normalen PCB Löcher benutzen können. Mal schauen vll schleif ich sie einfach schmaler, Hauptsache da kommt mal bisschen druck zustande. Ach und mein Lüfter dreht irgendwie nicht voll auf, selbst bei 80 Grad ist er nur auf 40% und das stimmt glaube ich auch nicht,weil es total ruhig ist.


----------



## V4p0r (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich will die Arctic Cooling HYBRID II auf meine GTX 580 verbauen. Ich wollte jetzt mal gerne wissen, welche Bereiche/Chips bei der GTX 580 sehr warm werden. Denn ich würde gerne zusätzlich kleine Kühlkörper auf die Vrams/Chips kleben. Wäre nett, wenn jemand die Bereiche auf dem Bild markieren könnte 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG


----------

